# Eyelash Extensions: anyone done it?



## IntlSet

http://www.closettherapyblog.com/blog/eyelash_extensions/index.html

Individual eyelashes are glued onto your existing eyelashes. You can choose how full or long you want them, and as your natural eyelashes fall out, the extension attached falls out also. They last up to two months.

I would love to have a set of falsies that could last up to 2 months! The cost puts me off, however. I found a nearby salon that will do it for $100, which surprises me considering it's a nice salon and everyone else is charging around $250. Maybe their pricing list online was outdated.


----------



## toiletduck

Yup! I did them over Christmas last year in Hong Kong.  It only cost me HK$300 which is about US$38.00. I guess these things are a lot cheaper over there!

Mine stayed put from the end of December to the end of Feb.  Obviously, some of them fell off but most of them stayed and lasted until my grad photos.  

I really liked them and will get them again this summer.  Some girls in Hong Kong do them every 3 weeks so that they always have a full set of super long lashes.  You can either choose thinner ones (look more natural) or thicker ones that have two to three lashes attached in a bunch.  I'd opt for the more natural ones.

Oh, I should add that you can't wear mascara and should avoid using the eyelash curler when you have them.  I just used shadow and a bit of liner and would gently use a makeup wipe to that whatever makeup I had above my lashline off at night.  They were great since I  looked 'awake' even when I wasn't and had no makeup on. 

Sorry about the super long story!


----------



## bethany

whoa! I didn't know there was such a thing. 
I am lucky to have centimeter long, black eyelashes, so I don't really need it. But I think that must be awesome for blonde girls.


----------



## MissV

I have it done... I get it pretty much done every 3 weeks....sometimes it hurts your eyes ...if the person doesn't know how to do it...the glue bunches up and it could end up really hurting your eye lids and making it sore...also if they do it wrong one eyelash can point up and the other ones can point down~


----------



## LouisLady

I had it done and only kept it on for 2 days. It was so hard to really clean my eye make up out. It itched my eyes and I didn't really like it. It kinda mae my eye lashes look kinda scarry. I rather stick with false strip lashes for special events....or just stick with my shiseido curler and estee lauder mascara which works REALLY GOOD!!


----------



## starfused

sounds cool. i would like to try it!


----------



## BalenciagaLove

Intlset - If you do get it done, definitely let me know how it goes! After hearing about everyone else's experience, I wonder if it'll hurt now! I imagined that it wouldn't at all!


----------



## LondonBrat

I have Jinny Lashes put in every 2-3 weeks in the summer when I can't be bothered to put on mascara. It looks great!


----------



## Baby Boo

i never got extensions however i did get my eyelashed permed and tinted and i have to say it was brilliant. The perming looked great. im blessed with really long eyelashes so with the perm i constantly had an awake and happy look.. haha im usually quite tired and look it too!


----------



## Cal

I have a friend who gets it done for special occassions and loves it.  My eyelashes are so long they leave mascara marks on the tops of my eyelids/brow area.


----------



## Eire

Baby Boo said:
			
		

> i never got extensions however i did get my eyelashed permed and tinted and i have to say it was brilliant. The perming looked great. im blessed with really long eyelashes so with the perm i constantly had an awake and happy look.. haha im usually quite tired and look it too!



How do you get them "permed"?? Where did you go?  I would love to get that done!  Does it look exactly like curling them??  How long does it last?


----------



## lv-lover

sounds cool, I would love to try it someday.I've been cursed with short eyelashes.


----------



## Baby Boo

I got them permed in australia- can reccomend a good place if your in the sydeny western suburbs area. what they do is they have a tiny rod ( what i would imagine they do for hair i guess) and they curl it around your eyelashes.. leave it there for about 10mins.. then add the tint (blue black is best) and then voila permenatly curled eyeshlashes... however it only last about 2months. AND when you first get it done u wil look like a drag queen till they relax a bit ( just as a warning so you dont go oh mygod!!) ill try to find pics of before and after and show you


----------



## Eire

I will be in sydney in late November- how long does it take to get out to this salon from central Sydney- can I take a taxi??  What is the name of the place?? Can you let me know?
Thanks!!


----------



## Baby Boo

hiyas. Eire you can get it done in most beauty salons in sydnet. i think its pretty popular there. the place i got to is owned by my cousin.. and its like 45mins from the city so unless you are in that area its not worth it go all the way there.. ( have to be honest to fellow PFer) but loads of places in sydney do it. ill try to find out where and giv eu some places


----------



## shihfan

i got them done couple months ago at an asian salon.... It looked pretty but i found some "clumps" in some lashes due to the glue, im guessing different places have different quality results. Mine stayed on for about a month, but mainly cuz i kept on pulling them cuz i couldnt stand the "foreign body sensation".... and also they were kinda stiff.... i dont know, i guess its the price to pay for beauty? for those of u who had it done, did u have similar problems? or did the place i went just sucked?=p


----------



## Eire

Hi baby, yeah, I am going to Sydney to perform at the Opera House, so if there is a place really near there, I would go in a SECOND!!!  Let me know, PLEASE!!!! ALso, I live in NYC, so if you know of place there, let me know of that as welll!  THanks sooooo much - I really want to do this!


----------



## nujie

I got mine done and they lasted from Mid november to Mid Jan. They were magnificent - everyone commented on my "big eyes" and I didn't have to put any eye make up on at all - no eyeliner, no mascara, nothing! People I didn't know were coming up to me saying I had such nice eyes! I would definitely reccommend them...they really really made my eyes stand out! but they can get annoying towards the 2 month mark when they are going in all kinds of different ways and directions and some are falling out...you can't control them! But definitely good for a social boost!


----------



## esiders

Nah...don't need eyelash extensions or perming.  My eyelashes are long and curl naturally.


----------



## Megs

I actually have never heard of it... but I would love to try sometime. I have gotten my eyelashes tinted before, which was amazing. It made my eyelashes dark and I didn't have to wear mascara for about 1 month. But it didn't make them longer and length would be amazing. I'll see if a salon I know does that... I might have to try it out


----------



## D & G rockstar

My cousin got the eye lash extension and I got the perm.   I used to love the perm but sometimes, it makes you look bright eyed.   I guess towards the end of the perm though, my eyelashes were looking crazy.  some were more curly than the others and it was just off so I decided not to do them anymore.

 My cousin got the eye lash extension.  She felt like she couldn't do anything to her lashes (put mascara, curl them, etc)   And to get touch ups she said wasn't worth it to her.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

IntlSet said:
			
		

> http://www.closettherapyblog.com/blog/eyelash_extensions/index.html
> 
> Individual eyelashes are glued onto your existing eyelashes. You can choose how full or long you want them, and as your natural eyelashes fall out, the extension attached falls out also. They last up to two months.
> 
> I would love to have a set of falsies that could last up to 2 months! The cost puts me off, however. I found a nearby salon that will do it for $100, which surprises me considering it's a nice salon and everyone else is charging around $250. Maybe their pricing list online was outdated.


 
I have been looking into this. Here it cost $200 I would have to go in every two to three weeks for fill in. She also advised you should not get the lashes wet. I just have not decided to spend the money yet. If I could get it done for $35 I would have tried it by know


----------



## honu

I got them done last year with my facialist, they were about $50-60.  I loved them! My lashes looked lush and I didn't need any mascara.  They fell off in a couple months, but I really enjoyed having them. I think I'm going to get them again.


----------



## girlie

I am going to get done in the summer when I'm on holidays - my best friend says I'm nuts as admittedly ('blush', it sounds so conceited, sorry) do have long lashes already but I get so lazy with thge mascara etc. that I thought this might enable to avoild all that hassle. Can't wait!


----------



## amkur

I haven't had them done, but my good friend actually does eyelash extensions and they are soooo naturally looking and last 2 months. Her clients usually go in for touch-ups once a month if they want to keep them all year-long. She charges $110 and if any of you are in the Los Angeles area and are interested, PM me


----------



## starfused

does anyone knws anyone good saloons who does lash extension?? but i think im more interested in perming my eyelashes. how much does a perm cost? anyone knows?


----------



## jc2239

does anyone know of a decently priced place in NY?.....i've heard the asian places do a good job but i wouldn't know where to begin looking....plus my korean isn't that great :cry:


----------



## GTOFan

Can anybody recommend someone in the SF Bay Area?  Prefer SF, Peninsula?

Thanks!


----------



## honu

I've done it at my facialists...her place is in Foster City, she also does massages too!   Her name is Linda and her number is 650-574-6002.  I think it was about $50-60. 

HTH!


----------



## RozzieJ

I had my lashes done about 2 weeks ago.  I took them off the same day.  I couldn't get use to them not to mention I looked like a drag queen.  I think next time I'll try the individual lashes opposed to the flairs.


----------



## Care

In bay area, CA, the pricing is pretty fixed to around $250 and that is pretty much what's stopping me form doing it. But I did hear LA has more affordable salons that does equally amazing job.


----------



## GTOFan

honu said:
			
		

> I've done it at my facialists...her place is in Foster City, she also does massages too! Her name is Linda and her number is 650-574-6002. I think it was about $50-60.
> 
> HTH!


 
Thanks Honu!  And greatly appreciated!


----------



## acutemark

I tired it last January.  A nice lady came to my apartment and it took her about two hours to put them on me.  I paid about $200 and touch ups were $50 every four weeks.  Save your money for a nice handbag, totally not worth it especially if you wear glasses (and truthfully I do not even think anyone even noticed i had it done).  If you live in the NY area you can PM me for her number.


----------



## IntlSet

Remember my older thread about eyelash extensions? I'm going to go just do it. Hopefully they turn out alright, no clumpy, lumpy glue or anything.

I'll try to post pics if I can!


----------



## RoseMary

good luck and post some pictures!


----------



## pursegalor

good luck.


----------



## redrose1028

Good luck- I hope everything turns out the way you want it too!


----------



## Kat

Good luck, IntlSet!  Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## IntlSet

Bummer, guys. I'm not going to post pictures because there's nothing really to see.

Here are the facts that I should have known before going in:

- How well they turn out is entirely dependent on your existing eyelashes. If you have sparse lashes, they will still be sparse with extensions, because each individual extension needs an eyelash to attach to.

- Also, if your eyelashes are not naturally curly, the extensions will make them droop even more. And you CANNOT curl the extensions because the glue is brittle and will crack.

- The process is torture!! It's not painful, but it's veeeeerrrrryyyy long. Minimum 1.5 hours. I was there for two hours. If you have a lot of eyelashes, you may be there for three hours. Lying down for three hours with your eyes shut and someone poking at your eyelashes with glue sucks. Plus, the glue gives you a burning sensation.

My conclusion is basically this: eyelash extensions seem totally unnecessary for the people for whom they would work best: being, people with lots of thick, curly eyelashes. 

Of course, experiences will vary. I went to a very nice salon and had heard very good things about this particular lady. Unfortunately, it just wasn't for me!

Again, this is just my experience.


----------



## eyelove

IntlSet said:
			
		

> My conclusion is basically this: eyelash extensions seem totally unnecessary for the people for whom they would work best: being, people with lots of thick, curly eyelashes.



Gee, that's not fair.  It's like the equivalent of a hair piece that only works best on people with a full head of hair rather than a person suffering from hair loss.


----------



## helenNZ

*IntlSet* - i'm sorry that the eyelashes didnt turn out they way you thought they would! i've always thought about doing the extensions too, but i think i'll give it a miss!!!
i hope your eyes are ok!!! ***hugs***


----------



## elongreach

Aw, I'm sorry that happened.  I have never had extensions, but I have had individual ones placed in for fullness.  The woman thought I was crazy because she said I had nice lashes, but silly me got them anyway.  I hated them and I couldn't wait to get them out.


----------



## RoseMary

oh, i'm sorry to hear about that. thanks for sharing your experience though!


----------



## nikki213

Sorry to hear that it didn't work out as well as you hoped


----------



## LondonBrat

Bummer! That sucks!

I have Jinny lashes done here in London and it takes max half and hour for each eye, and no pain or burning sensation. You can aslo curl the lashes aslong as you dont your a heated lash curler.


----------



## IntlSet

LondonBrat, dang, I wish I had gotten that!

This morning as I washed my face (not scrubbing my eyes or anything), half my eyelashe extensions fell out!!


----------



## LondonBrat

You are KIDDING me!

Thats so bad! I mean sure one or two days later a few jinny lashes fall out. But consider this; I have about 30 put in on each eye and out , mayber 2 have fallen out by 2 days?

You need to find someone really good to do them though. The problem is that they can turn around. Meaning one out of the lot can turn around a day or two later and point down. It doesnt hurt but its a hassle to keep having to be sure its up straight. Its hard to explain. 
If it does turn upside you just turn it up again or can manipulate it with mascara.


----------



## Kat

Sounds like it was a bust, IntlSet.  I'm sorry it wasn't what you expected.  I'm surprised myself.  You're right .... if you already have full lush eyelashes then what's the point?!?!


----------



## pursegalor

I am sorry things did not turn out.


----------



## Jadore

Wow im sorry it didnt turn out as you wanted.. Do you have any before,and after photo's from doing it? Im curious to see what was the diffrence.


----------



## TammyD

I had mine done for my wedding and it was such a bad idea. I hated them. They fell out almost completely during my 3-week honeymoon and I was so relieved after that. Once and never again!


----------



## janice

oh I would have loved to have seen before and after pics. I'm oh so curious about this.


----------



## eastern_jewel

acutemark said:
			
		

> Save your money for a nice handbag, totally not worth it especially if you wear glasses (and truthfully I do not even think anyone even noticed i had it done). If you live in the NY area you can PM me for her number.


 
i would agree to that.  

i've got them done.  after a few days, they started to annoy me because i get hayfever and tend to rub my eyes when the pollen count is high. i wouldn't get them done again.


----------



## prisca

SUpposedly there are few products (lash/brow essence)that stimulate lash growth: Ardell and Lucia are the most popular. I've never tried it myself, been trying to find the one by Ardell....Lucia is sold in HK/ Japan...I think.
http://www.essentialdayspa.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=13001&highlight=lucia

http://www.essentialdayspa.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=11504&highlight=lucia


----------



## prisca

Forgot to add....

I did try the eyelash perm. But since I don't have long eyelashes, it was such a waste of moneyand time !!    Shu Uemura's eyelash curler did much better job than the perm!


----------



## TammyD

prisca said:
			
		

> Forgot to add....
> 
> I did try the eyelash perm. But since I don't have long eyelashes, it was such a waste of moneyand time !!  Shu Uemura's eyelash curler did much better job than the perm!


 
I do the eyelash perm too! I have short eyelashes but they really do wonders for me. Have been doing it monthly for 2 years now.


----------



## miranda22

Anyone know the best place to get them done.. I've heard of Lavish Lashes - Eyelash Extensions.. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!

M




			
				IntlSet said:
			
		

> Closet Therapy: Eyelash Extensions
> 
> Individual eyelashes are glued onto your existing eyelashes. You can choose how full or long you want them, and as your natural eyelashes fall out, the extension attached falls out also. They last up to two months.
> 
> I would love to have a set of falsies that could last up to 2 months! The cost puts me off, however. I found a nearby salon that will do it for $100, which surprises me considering it's a nice salon and everyone else is charging around $250. Maybe their pricing list online was outdated.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

My friend has extensions put on at her salon. The length is nice but it always seems like some of them, especially the ones on the sides are a bit TOO long. I've also seen a couple of other people with them and they look ok I guess...I might have it done once just to see what it looks like but eh. My lashes are pretty long anyway so I just use either Diorshow mascara or that Max Factor mascara with the little rubbery yellow wand and that makes my lashes look even longer without clumps etc.


----------



## shihfan

i get mine at asian area in cali, only 70 dollars=)) amazing!


----------



## rin

Has anyone tried or thinking about getting eyelash extensions? I was considering it, but is it really worth hundreds to get something that will only last 1-2 months?


----------



## Swanky

I see no one has responded. . .  you may try doing a search, this topic has been talked about a lot.


----------



## KristyDarling

I've done this before. Twice actually. I have thin, short, fine Asian lashes and they don't seem to work as well on me as they do on other types of lashes. They're gorgeous for about 1 week, and then after that they start to bend and crinkle in funny ways. So for me, I'd pay $200 for something that would look awesome for only 1 week, and then "just okay/slightly off" for another 10 days before the lashes would start falling off. However, I know that they worked A LOT better on others.!


----------



## morepls

I agree with KristyDarling, I had them and they were GREAT for a week but then they started falling off.  So, I would get them if you had a special function.  However, I do know it works wonderfully for some women.


----------



## julietcapulet

I had eyelash extensions around the holidays last year. It was nice for a short duration, but I would not do it again. To me, it was not worth the expense or time involved. I really needed to add thickness to my lashes not length so the extensions were disappointing.


----------



## chanel princess

if you guys want longer lashes... PERMANENTLY 
try talika lipocils...
i've been using it for about 2 months and am in absolute love!
its great for ppl who want to add volume and length to their lashes (or if a clump of your lashes have fallen off for whatever reason)
i have puny asian lashes also and after talika, they are noticecably longer and more volumous! hehe i can't help staring at them all the time!! its growing my bottom lashes a bit tooo =)
and wen i wear mascara... OMG!! heeheeeheee


----------



## Couturegrl

I'm getting eyelash extensions done for my wedding. The key, I think, is making sure that the person doing them knows what they are doing. Also, they have to be filled every 4 to 6 weeks


----------



## rin

Thanks, Chanel Princess!  I just went to Sephora yesterday and got some Talika lipocils. Let's see if it works for me...


----------



## The Snorks

I had them done once, at the beginning of summer, because Aveda was having a special.  They looked pretty for the first week, and then they started falling out.  In the end, I just ended up removing them myself because they were getting on my nerves so much.  

I prefer using the mascara from Bourjoise that has the undercoat and the overcoat--this works just as well for making my lashes look longer.


----------



## Classic Chic

I've had eyelash extensions done, and please make sure you see that beautian's work in real life before you go!  When the lady i normally goes to moved, the new & probably the last beautian for eyelash extension....she puts on so many glue that my eyes were clued together!  it's a pain if the beautian does it wrong, the second beautian make it look like hairy spider legs......
  But i'd say go for it around the holiday when you will be taking loads of pix.  Have fun!


----------



## javaboo

I've got them done too and it was really nice for about 2 weeks. They only last about 1-2 months because that is the life of your eyelashes. You have to get them fill every two weeks if you don't want to look like there is something wrong with your lashes. I would only recommend them if you had a special occasion to go to.


----------



## sonya

Here's an article published today in the NYTimes about eyelash extensions
http://www.nytimes.com/2006/12/07/fashion/07skin.html?ref=fashion


----------



## chloe-babe

I had mine done today  

They look completely incredible. I done alot of research and found somebody that had been doing them a while. I went for the finer, natural ones, mainly no 8s, a few no 10s and then a couple of 12s right in the outer lash. They look AMAZING!!! honestly, I cannot stop looking at them.

I would recommend them to anybody that has a few parties to go to, obviously I cannot tell you yet how long they will last, but I had my eyelashes tinted beforehand so that I will not need mascara, as I think oil based cleansers is what causes them to fall out quickly.

I am v pleased so far 

excuse the piccie, it is incredibly difficult to try and take a piccie of your own eyes!! but hopefully you get the idea











ugh, me no likey this close up  my eyes are flashing now


----------



## chloe-babe

I had mine done today  

They look completely incredible. I done alot of research and found somebody that had been doing them a while. I went for the finer, natural ones, mainly no 8s, a few no 10s and then a couple of 12s right in the outer lash. They look AMAZING!!! honestly, I cannot stop looking at them.

I would recommend them to anybody that has a few parties to go to, obviously I cannot tell you yet how long they will last, but I had my eyelashes tinted beforehand so that I will not need mascara, as I think oil based cleansers is what causes them to fall out quickly.

I am v pleased so far 


excuse the piccie, it is incredibly difficult to try and take a piccie of your own eyes!! but hopefully you get the idea











ugh, me no likey looking at myself this close up  my eyes are flashing now, and I look pretty scary!


----------



## caliprincess

^^^They look really good!  I'm doing the extreme eyelash thing, but my eyelashes are growing at a superhumanly rapid rate, I have to get them filled every 2 weeks.  January 17th is my last huge party I have to go to and then I'm going to try that Talika lipocils.


----------



## sjc0105

I had them done before..it looked amazing when I first got them done....but after 2 months...it was gone~~~  For me, my own eyelashes would sometimes fall out with the extensions~~~


----------



## chloe-babe

yep, I think it is something that you should only do very occasionally, such as for the Christmas party season, and maybe before holidays in the summer. That is what I am planning to do


----------



## hypnoticgirl

I had them done twice. I hated them. They look really good for about a week. When they start to come off they just hang there half glued on. They look ridiculous when you try to get rid of them. Save your money.


----------



## erinmw

starfused said:


> does anyone knws anyone good saloons who does lash extension?? but i think im more interested in perming my eyelashes. how much does a perm cost? anyone knows?


 


I actually JUST looked it up cause Im thinking about getting an eyelash perm next weekend. It can range anywhere from 50-70 bucks and lasts about 3-5 mths, which I think is a hell of a deal!


----------



## Claire_Dior

Any one do it at chicago area? How much did u pay and how's the result?


----------



## Ilikemike65

I do this service in the salon.  It takes about 3 hours for a full set (When done properly.) We will regenerate a full set of eyelashes every 90 days or so.  Having said that, we will lose our extensions at the same rate that our latural lash sheds.  So, they need to be filled every 2-4 weeks...just like getting your nails done.  Then one must be careful about the maintainance of their extensions.  No Mascara (unless it's water soluble), no oil based makeup removers, no oil based cleansers, no eyelash curlers...etc.  I have clients who LOVE them.  I personally would recommend them for a special occassion like a cruise, vacation, wedding, somthing of that nature because they are a lot of upkeep. Not to mention.....pricey! A full set is $250 and fills are $100. So if it fits into your budget go for it!  I enjoy doing the process because its like a puzzle! And the end result of a set that has been applied properly are breathtaking! They come in a multitude of lenghts and widths as well as colors.  The colored ones end up looking like highlights in the sun. If you want to see some great pics go to Eyelash Extensions, Lash Extensions Xtreme Lashes. This is one of the companies that I am certified through.  They just put up a huge section for finished results.  It's great!

Also, I charge $45 to perm lashes in the salon


----------



## Ilikemike65

IntlSet said:


> Closet Therapy: Eyelash Extensions
> 
> Individual eyelashes are glued onto your existing eyelashes. You can choose how full or long you want them, and as your natural eyelashes fall out, the extension attached falls out also. They last up to two months.
> 
> I would love to have a set of falsies that could last up to 2 months! The cost puts me off, however. I found a nearby salon that will do it for $100, which surprises me considering it's a nice salon and everyone else is charging around $250. Maybe their pricing list online was outdated.


 
In response to the price difference, there are many ways to do a set. 
A set that adds body takes about 45 minutes, consists of 15-30extensions per eye and costs about $100.
THen there is a heavier set which would last an hour and a half and be 30-40 extensions per eye and that would cost about 150-200.
Then there's a lush set that would be about 60+lashes on each eye, take about 3 hours to apply and cost $250-300 per set.  In my salon a full set also comes with one free fill after two weeks.


----------



## moodysmom10

^is anyone that is certified by the Xtreme lashes ok to go to? im in NC and there is a couple around me that do it...how should i chose?


----------



## moodysmom10

does any of the eyelash growth stuff work?


----------



## Ilikemike65

moodysmom10 said:


> ^is anyone that is certified by the Xtreme lashes ok to go to? im in NC and there is a couple around me that do it...how should i chose?


 

Xtreme Lashes has a great certification process. You might also go to someone who is listed on their site.  It means they have completed at least 250 full sets.  But, also, there are great techs who are not listed there.  I am certified through Xtreme but choose not to be listed on their website because I already am booked 4 weeks in advance so I hate to invite any more business as I cannot accomodate it.  Just have a consultation with your tech and make sure you feel comfortable with them.  If you'd like to contact me directly I'd be happy to tell you what to ask them when you go in for the consultation.

-B


----------



## Ilikemike65

moodysmom10 said:


> does any of the eyelash growth stuff work?


 
There is one on the market...can't remember the name off hand but it's the lady's name (Come on girls help me out here....) that is supposed to phenominal! Well worth the money! But I have never tried any of them.


----------



## MAGs

I have but it looks weird on me.


----------



## HubbaWubba

I had this done last summer. I wanted fullness. I thought they looked great for the first two weeks, then after that they fell out pretty quick. I thought it was a waste of money. I found when I had them on that it bothered my eyes. I would suggest this for a special occasion but that's it.


----------



## jennycouture

I think there are two different ways you can get the extensions done- 
either the long process that takes several hours and need s to be filled in or what i got done was at an asian nail salon- they basically glued on false eyelash with super sturdy glue and it lasted about a month or so. i fill them in myself when they fall out, by getting eyelash adhesive and the single lash hairs sold at most drug stores. it only cost about $40 to get it done and took about 20 minutes. i thought it was pretty good and I always get tons of compliments on them. totally worth it.


----------



## InLoveWithLVs

Ilikemike65 said:


> There is one on the market...can't remember the name off hand but it's the lady's name (Come on girls help me out here....) that is supposed to phenominal! Well worth the money! But I have never tried any of them.


 
Jan Marini?


----------



## tod

^^^ I heard this stuff really works.  My hairdresser has been using it for 2 months now and his lashes went from none to lush.


----------



## lv_shopaholic

i had it done about a year ago and it stayed for approximately 2 months. it was ok though its a pain to wash and dry your face and i had to be really careful when sleeping.


----------



## SuepaFly

Ilikemike65 said:


> I do this service in the salon.  It takes about 3 hours for a full set (When done properly.) We will regenerate a full set of eyelashes every 90 days or so.  Having said that, we will lose our extensions at the same rate that our latural lash sheds.  So, they need to be filled every 2-4 weeks...just like getting your nails done.  Then one must be careful about the maintainance of their extensions.  No Mascara (unless it's water soluble), no oil based makeup removers, no oil based cleansers, no eyelash curlers...etc.  I have clients who LOVE them.  I personally would recommend them for a special occassion like a cruise, vacation, wedding, somthing of that nature because they are a lot of upkeep. Not to mention.....pricey! A full set is $250 and fills are $100. So if it fits into your budget go for it!  I enjoy doing the process because its like a puzzle! And the end result of a set that has been applied properly are breathtaking! They come in a multitude of lenghts and widths as well as colors.  The colored ones end up looking like highlights in the sun. If you want to see some great pics go to Eyelash Extensions, Lash Extensions Xtreme Lashes. This is one of the companies that I am certified through.  They just put up a huge section for finished results.  It's great!
> 
> Also, I charge $45 to perm lashes in the salon




I had the full 3 hours and some job in Orange County for my wedding.  Wow, it's a long 3 hours when you forget to go to the bathroom ahead of time.

To me, it was torture sitting there with the big bandages over your eyes and not moving.  Plus, all the instructions you mentioned were given to me, but I couldn't follow them all.  

After 12 hours of travelling for our honeymoon, my husband and I decided to jump right into the pool when we finally got to our hotel.  Thinking back, it was like an credit card commercial.  Eyelash extensions, $350, 3 hours, etc... a much needed dip in a pool overlooking Florence with your new husband, definitely priceless.


----------



## jellybebe

I got them done at a salon that was probably the first one in my city to do them and I got the most experienced esthetician to do them. My lashes are quite thin and not very long. They cost about $60 and they started to fall out about 2 days later. I got them fixed twice in a week or so, finally I decided that it wasn't worth it and got them taken off. I liked them while I had them and people noticed the difference (no need for makeup) but I was constantly paranoid they would fall off. I guess my only option now is eyelash implants!


----------



## chicaboo

Anyone done eyelash extensions? Does it harm your natural lashes and what's the upkeep?


----------



## alexis77

I work with a woman who had them done, and it looked like she was wearing false eyelashes. But not in a good way. They looked all kind of stuck together. She had to go every two weeks for maintenance. I would think it would damage your real lashes. Plus, who wants that strong of glue around your eyes?


----------



## caliprincess

I had them done last year.  They looked great.  I didn't have to use mascara anymore.  BUT I had to get fills every 10 days to 2 weeks because they either fell off my real eyelashes or my real eyelashes were falling off with them.  And I kept straightening them with my tweezers because they were going in funny directions. You also can't rub your eyes because otherwise they'll start to stick to each other or go in funny directions again.  In the end, I let them all fall off and my eyes feel free again.

I would just go with a really good mascara.  My faves are Diorshow and the one from Chanel (can't remember the name right now).


----------



## Couturegrl

I have heard that they can make your natural eyelashes fall out!!

So I use MAC's new Primer and then Zoomlash on top of it...people ask me all the time if my lashes are fake! LOL


----------



## chicaboo

Thanks for the input! I almost made an appointment for this week but will stick with primer and mascara.


----------



## pavlovakitty

I had them done earlier this year.  I only went back twice after that.  I couldn't rub my eyes, not suppose to wear mascara and can't go swimming (you can with your head above the water) and you are suppose to keep them dry when showering and washing your face.  I got sick of them really after all that plus they were going in different direction after a while.  Plus my natural lashes fell out with the entensions.  I would recommend it for special occassions (like wedding etc) but not for on going.


----------



## Shari

I recommend massaging castor oil into your eyelashes, I have done this at night for about 4 nights now and my lashes look longer and darker.

However, I have heard that when/if you stop, your lashes just go back to normal.

But in the meantime, you can have pretty lashes for not very much time or maintenance!


----------



## pavlovakitty

I used to use Castor Oil too but it get get messy.  There is a product I use which I swear by it.  It's called Jan Marini Eyelash Conditioner.  I have been using it for about 3 months now and my eyelashes are longer, thicker.  This product is not cheap but worth it.


----------



## pavlovakitty




----------



## pavlovakitty

Here is a thread on this product

Age Intervention Eyelash by Jan Marini?


----------



## kristenmi123

I had eye lash extentions done today........

and so far so good.  They only put the lashes on the top eye lid and she advised me to make a touch up appointment in 4 weeks.  Today's visit was $350 and touch up's are $100 here in the midwest.  Not sure if that was a good price or not?

But I wanted to try it.  And you do have to be careful.  I bought a new eyelash curler today that they recommended that heats up and you run along your lashes and the heat curls them.  

Not sure if I would do it again but wanted to try it since I've been seeing it in various magazines.


----------



## svetty

I had eyelashes extensions done couple of months ago, they made my eyes look really big and they looked very natural since they were individual lashes. however, i wear contact lenses and it made it harder for me...i loved the look but it was hard to put and take out contact lenses without bothering the lashes.


----------



## wordpast

I've had them. It gave me a dramatic sexy look,without being too over the top.  I would get them done BUT only  for a special occasion because figuring out how to sleep, shower, wash your face is a headache.


----------



## StinkyMonkey

I actually do this myself.
You can get individual lashes (Ardell) at the drugstore, and glue them over your natural lashes. They will usually last 1 to 2 weeks. I've been doing it for years on myself and on my clients (when I did professional make up).
I cut them down to match and taper perfectly with the natural lash, and apply them only to the ends of the lashes. They dramatically open up the eyes and give a very sexy natural look.
Lashes made of human hair or sable can be purchased at a wig shop. These look and feel even better, but cost a bit more.


----------



## missmustard

Never had it done, but if it's as much fuss as people are saying here I wouldn't. I'm a bit of a slacker when it comes to being so careful with something.


----------



## eyelashextensio

what kind of eyelash extensions are you going to get?


----------



## HubbaWubba

I wish I would of seen this thread before you went to get them. Last summer, I went and got eyelash extensions. I had the same exact experience. My eyes were burning from the glue and my eyes were red. The woman said that I didn't need them. Of course, I got them anyway. It took over 2 hours the first time, every day after the first applications, a few lashes would fall out. Plus the fake lashes were going every which way. 10 days later I had a free fill in of the ones that fell out, it was part of the package. It looked good for like 3 days total out of a month. These aren't the best pictures, but it will give you an idea of the results I had. BTW, I wouldn't do it again. It was too much money for less than a month of results.


----------



## Think2Day

I would love to get them but assuming they are going to fall out in less than a month, I better stick to my fake MAC eyelashes.


----------



## bag happy

I had the same experience as you. I had them done for my wedding and I loved them for one day.  They fell out slowly during our honeymoon and by the end of the month, they were completely gone. Would never do it again.  
I guess it's good for people who don't mind the maintenance. I don't know anyone with that much time on their hands though.


----------



## KristyDarling

I too, had the same experience as the two of you ladies. They are expensive, and look good for only about 1-2 days before they fall out or start twisting and turning and pointing in funny directions. Plus, like IntlSet said, if you have short, straight, sparse lashes, the extensions will make your lashes droop down.

Sooooo not worth it!


----------



## stilettobrat

Hi there,

I just moved from NYC to SF and came upon this thread. The BEST place for eyelash extensions are with the Koreans. There is this amazing place called Ebenezer on 32nd street between 5th and Broadway. There are 2 on the same street. Go to the one where the Korean Spa - YiPak Spa is in which is closer to 5th Avenue. Ask for Mason - the Owner. $90 for first set and 35-55 for touchups every 2-4 weeks. They are amazing. I am struggling to find a place like them here in SF let me tell you. Tell Mason- Cindy referred you.

Cindy


----------



## stilettobrat

Does anyone know of Eyelash Extension place in SF? Good and reasonable - none of this $300 crap and no visible glue crap and falling out of lashes?


----------



## KristyDarling

stilettobrat said:


> Does anyone know of Eyelash Extension place in SF? Good and reasonable - none of this $300 crap and no visible glue crap and falling out of lashes?


Blink SF on Geary does it. It's a GREAT salon, and I had my extensions done there (twice) but unfortunately, no matter where you go, you cannot avoid the visible glue, tangled up lashes (eventually), and lashes falling out. It's just part of the game! 

This is the reason why lash extension popularity *exploded* when it first became available, but now it's not nearly as popular and is not done as frequently anymore.  Blink SF is awesome for brow shaping/maintenance and makeup, though!


----------



## kristenmi123

I had mine done June 27th ~ $350

and I only had a few hanging on the other day so I just pulled them off.

They looked nice but I don't think I would do it again.


----------



## randr21

stilettobrat said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I just moved from NYC to SF and came upon this thread. The BEST place for eyelash extensions are with the Koreans. There is this amazing place called Ebenezer on 32nd street between 5th and Broadway. There are 2 on the same street. Go to the one where the Korean Spa - YiPak Spa is in which is closer to 5th Avenue. Ask for Mason - the Owner. $90 for first set and 35-55 for touchups every 2-4 weeks. They are amazing. I am struggling to find a place like them here in SF let me tell you. Tell Mason- Cindy referred you.
> 
> Cindy


 
i got these done at a non Asian spa in NYC and they were much more expensive then $90.  According to my tech, the cheaper ones are not to be trusted since they are not done correctly and may even use substandard materials.  

For $90, does Ebenezer use synthetic or real human hair?  My tech said human or mink may cause infections?  Also, how many hairs is included in the $90?  

Can anyone verify this?


----------



## Couturegrl

Does anyone know if eyelash extensions are more comfortable to wear than fake eyelashes? Whenever I have fake lashes put on at MAC, they irritate my eyes a little bit


----------



## lucabela

I had them done 2 years ago when they were popular in Orange County by 3 diff people.  Found 1 person that was really good.... lashes came out very natural and no signs of glue.  But after 1 week or so they start to fall out and get irritating to the eyes.  I would get them touched up every 1 1/2  weeks or so... costs $25.  I did this for a good 10 months and finally got sick of it.  I peeled them off myself and found my lashes were stubs.  
I then used Jan Marini eyelash intervention and have been using it since Oct 06 and I would much rather use the Jan Marini.  It really works.


----------



## Bay

I've done it twice. The first time it turned out really good, but I could see the glue at some places and the glue went hard and also started to irritare my eyes so I had to take them off.

The second time I did it at the same place but with another girl and I really had no visible glue if I didn't look up really close. But those eyelashes started to fall off on the next day so I went back and got it touched up. But they didn't last for much longer..

Although I love the effect i'm not sure I will do it again because of the glue.


----------



## dearmissie

my aunt has had it done and she loves it! but unfortunately she says in her experience it only last for about 3 months before really looking like your eye lashes are balding. maybe she just got a botchy job done?? id try it if i were u! maybe when you go to visit the salon you'll meet clients there who have done it. see their opinions. i do that a lot.


----------



## HubbaWubba

I found pics of when I had mine done. I went for fullness instead of length. Here are before and after. I won't get it done again. Too much upkeep.


----------



## etagaya

Wow-*Hubbawubba*, you have a beautiful skin/eye colour combination!! Stunning! ..and thanks for sharing those pics.  

I got eyelash extensions done with a Novalash girl a couple months ago. They looked really pretty at first, but after a week or so I could really feel the glue (it was all clumpy and hard-- you definitely could not run an eyelash comb through!) If you looked up close, you could see the base of the fake lash (quite thick) attached to my real lash (not so thick). The lashes were also very hard and poke-y. The feel of those foreign substances near my eyes really bugged me, so I ended up picking at them until they fell out. The glue took forever to come off. I wouldn't do it again. My Diorshow looks almost as good as the falsies without any of the annoyances/upkeep/price...


----------



## mlicci2478

I just got them and LOVE them to death! Does anyone have any tips in caring for them...or anything at all?


----------



## HubbaWubba

The less you touch them the better. Mine lasted less than a month. The upkeep was too much for me. Do you have pics.


----------



## mllelouboutin

Hi! Do you live in Manhattan? My sister wants them done for her wedding, but doesn't know of a good place to get them that isn't $400!


----------



## HubbaWubba

Wow $400!! There are places in Queens or NJ that do it for way cheaper. I went to a Korean place to have mine done. I think I paid $150 which included a free touchup 14 days after. I will see if I can dig up the number.


----------



## randr21

mllelouboutin said:


> Hi! Do you live in Manhattan? My sister wants them done for her wedding, but doesn't know of a good place to get them that isn't $400!


 
ajune spa (in manhattan) offers them for $300, for natural look and $375 for dramatic look.  the technician is specially trained and has worked on over 200 people.


----------



## Chikky0831

etagaya said:


> Wow-*Hubbawubba*, you have a beautiful skin/eye colour combination!! Stunning!


I agree...I love to get the eyelashes extension but I'm afraid of the balding effect some people compained about it...I have issues with this already.


----------



## mlicci2478

I don't have a pix yet but they cost $150.00 She put them on Friday and then touched up on Monday and sealed them. I do realize that they will be $$ to keep up but I'm one of those girls that hardly wears make-up but I'm really big on the lashes. My fav mascaras are Dior show and Fiberwig


----------



## PURSEAHOLIC5

Has anyone tried eyelash extensions?  i am thinking about having it done and was curious if anyone has done it!  Thanks


----------



## bag happy

I did it for my wedding last year.  I wouldn't recommend it. It's costly, time consuming, and requires way too much maintenance.
I've been using Revitalash for the last month or so and my lashes are super long & lush.  I bought Revitalash for $180 online and hopefully the results are permanent.


----------



## claireZk

They do it at a spa I went to and all the aestheticians (sp?) had it... It looked weird IMO, not very natural.


----------



## chanel princess

i haven't done it myself but i've seen people do it.
i think it looks really great but they said that they can't put on mascara afterwards.
its very costly though. so i wouldn't consider it for myself unless i had lost of money to blow.


----------



## HubbaWubba

There have been several threads about this topic. Here are a couple.  

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/eyelash-extentions-173881.html 

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/eyelash-extensions-anyone-done-it-21030.html


----------



## randr21

done it before...mine looked natural and would be great for an event, but just for everyday, it's pretty expensive.

*pros:* makes your eyes look bigger, no need for mascara, great for special occasion, easy to get used to right after application

*con:* expensive to do, expensive for upkeep, god forbid if one of the eyelash falls into your eyes, can't put anything oil based (face wash, lotion, eye balm, eye makeup remover) on or too near eye area, or it'll ruin it, can't really put masacara on, b/c taking it off may remove some lashes, while growing out, they tend to droop the wrong way and look kind of weird (makes you want to pluck them off), also noticed some of my own lashes tend to fall out more, and you really cant stay in any steam room or sauna too long or they'll point in all directions.


----------



## coleigh

What do you think about them?  Does anyone have experience with having them applied?


----------



## ladybug2468

I have had mine on for 2 months and LOOOOOOOVE them. They take about 3 to 4 hours to apply and are a bit costy but well worth it.


----------



## wordpast

^ are they really waterproof as they say? I want to get some this summer!


----------



## Compass Rose

I'd love to know, too, as I am seriously contemplating do it.  I just don't want them to last 30 days or so.  I'd like to know if they are still with me in a couple of months, or am I just asking for too much.


----------



## L etoile

More info, please!  I'd love to have them done for my wedding!


----------



## coleigh

Okay, I had some applied to my eyelashes today.  They were $130, and they look sooo natural.  It took about 1 1/2 hours to apply them.  I think they are worth the money.  I hope they last a little while.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Yup, I think there are diff choices available. Like some are a bunch of hairs, while the more expensive packages offer applications of single eyelash hairs. I've had the single type, and it took almost 3 hours. It was great for a while, until some hairs started to fall out and my eyelashes got this "assymetric" look where some had longer while others (places where the false ones fell out) had shorter hairs.


----------



## pinky_ohana

Love getting this done! I'm planning on getting it done in a few weeks.
Defintitely worth it until it starts falling out and you have only two lashes left. LOL!

Love the look of it. It lasts a long time if you stay away from water.
But you can go back in for a "fill". HTH!


----------



## ladybug2468

You have to have them filled in every 2 to 3 weeks. The also sell mascara just for the extreme eyelashes so when they fall out you can fill in the missing ones with the mascara. I think the longer you have them on the more they adhere to your own lashes. You can't use any oil based products around them or they slide off.


----------



## rbaby

I heard when they fall out they can break your natural lashes. Is this true?


----------



## coleigh

^^^I hope this is not true.  My lashes are thin enough.  I'll need some lashes transplanted in my lids.:s


----------



## monablu

i did a whole research thing with before and after pics on my blog www.spa-view.com but I heard around the watercooler that there is someplace in the valley that is offering $85 for lash extensions, plus 2 refills. I have already looked for the place 2 times, but forgot the girl's name who told me about it - but her lashes look good!!!

still looking - I'll post the progress on my site!


----------



## pinky_ohana

Monablu, Thanks for posting the link!
I can't wiat to get mine done again.


----------



## TxGlam

My boyfriends sister gets hers done at the new lash lounge here but its definitely pricey. I think the first application with a master stylist is in the 300's! Yikes! Then she goes for refills every 2 weeks or so.


----------



## ladybug2468

You lose your own lashes naturally, so when yours fall out the extention comes off with it. I never had a problem with my own eyelashes breaking.


----------



## wordpast

^ oh, okay. that makes sense.


----------



## SassyMissy

i want them! we have one of the BEST eyelash ladies in the country (i live in Houston) and guess what? She happens to work at the spa i go to! Im really REALLY tempted. Do any of you ladies have them? If so... how did you take the plunge?!


----------



## Mustlovedogs

I do lash extension services in my salon and have to say I forewarn all clients about several things:
They are a huge comittment both on your time and finances.
The literature always says that they will last up to 3 months. Well, after three months you may have 1 extension left!  We all regenerate a whole new set of eyelashes about every 90 days. Since the extensions are attached to your lashes and NOT your skin, they will shed with the natural lashes.  Consequently, they're like having your nails done.  YOu have to  have them filled ever 2-4 weeks depending on your individual regeneration cycle.
Another misconception about them is that they're going to look like a catapillar strip lash...not so.  I would say the biggest disappointment clients have with the service is that they don't leave the lashes looking full enough.So, I always go through everything with clients in my consult and show them plenty of pictures.
If you sleep on your stomach, you may disrupt the lashes.  If you have unusually oily eyelids, they will tend to shed faster. As will they when you live in a humid climate such as Houston.  In Miami, they're lucky to get 2 weeks out of a full set.  Fortunately, I live in a very dry climate.
You have to be very careful about removing makeup, too.  Only oil free makeup removers and NO cotton balls. If you get facials you must inform the tech not to use cotton as it will get tangled up in the bonds.  
Also, you must be careful about highly shimmering eyeshadows as they will tend to drop into the bonds and it's next to impossible to get out!
The extensions will take on the natural movement of your own lashes. In other words, if your natural lashes tend to cross over each other, or point inward, so will your lash extensions.  Not everyone is even a good candidate for them.  The irony is that the better your natural lashes are the better candidate you are!! How wrong is that?? haha
They are beautiful when done correctly.  I am certified through Xtreme Lashes and you can go to their website and look through their gallery of pics...some fun stuff there!!  I love to do colored extensions in summer because when one is out by the pool in the sun the colored extensions will pick up the sunlight and really rock!! Purple is my favorite summer color to do!!!
I say, go for it!!  I don't know about your tech but I offer several different sets at different price points.  ie a Body set that is about 25 lashes on each eye, a full set which is about 60 lashes on each eye and a lush set which can be upwards of 80-100 on each eye So possibly you could do a less expensive body set for starters. Also, with each set I give the first fill for free so that saves some money as well.
Good luck!


----------



## Chipper

^That's great info.

Be very selective about your lash technicians.  Make sure they are responsible and trained, using a respected brand like Xtreme Lashes and working in a well established spa/salon.

It is also true about your level of "candidacy".  I'm Asian with short lashes that point straight down so I made an appt. thinking I would come out looking like Betty Boop.  They helped in terms of length and curl, but they were not as full as I would have liked, simply because the amount of extensions were limited to the amount of natural lash I had growing.

I ended up keeping them for one week and couldn't stand them anymore.  I had to be careful sleeping, washing my face and snuggling up to SO.  I will admit, however, that for the week I did have them, I floated through each day batting my lashes until everyone was ready to puke...LOL.


----------



## MichelleD

MLD offers good advice.  I should have posted a thread called "Eyelash Extension Gone Wrong".  Thus my advise, PROCEED WITH EXTREME CAUTION.

I paid $50 @ a so-called day spa (read: very mall nail salon in mall-- my first mistake).  The lashes they used were called "Eva Lashes" and were v shaped multiples, for lack of a better description.  The process took about 45 minutes but mostly because the person was on the phone and talking to others.

My lashes looked really great" BUT felt crunchy and quite annoying *every* time I closed my eyes. They lasted for 3 weeks and I'm sure would have lasted for a lot longer but I couldn't take the dirty feeling. I tried to remove the lashes myself at home before going to the professionals. Didn't have baby oil so I used olive oil with no luck.  Then I went to the local beauty supply store and bought Ardell Eye Lash Adhesive Remover which burned like crazy because I didn't know what I was doing and ultimately didn't work.

It literally took 3 hours of soaking professional adhesive remover on my lids. YES, it burned and hurt with someone using surgical sharp tweezers to pull off the false lashes and quite a few of my own.  Apparently the girl who put the lashes on used way too much glue. It must have been gorilla strength superglue. I STILL small have remnants of glue on my own lashes and it's been 3 weeks since I had the lashes removed and 5 weeks since this whole ordeal began.

There is truth in the age old adage, "you get what you pay for."


----------



## Geminiz06

^true...this happened to me.. And most of my lashes were pulled out one by one...It was the worse I'll repeat THE Worst feeling that I had ever felt. But I had to get them off. Cause the lashes hurt when I woke up, like they were pulling and everytime I blinked. The lash lady put to much damn glue on them, and they must've ended up being to heavy, and were pulling at my own natural lashes.

I did just as you did and out of desperation used the Ardell, and ultimately ended up pulling out the majority of my lashes.
I'm just lucky that most of them grew back in, and that I didnt go blind from the Ardell. Why would they even have a product that is suppose to remove applications from the eyes- That IS made from chemicals that could possibly blind you. Now I ask, What kind of sense does that make?


----------



## ladybug2468

I have had my extreme lashes for 4 months and I love them, but I also work at the salon so they are a lot cheaper for me. My eyelashes went through stages some weeks I lost alot and other weeks they stayed on great, it depends on your natural lash loss. We have a client that needs a new set every 2 weeks because her eyelids are very oily. So it depends on every person. They are very expensive and need to be refilled every 2 to 4 weeks, so if you have the extra cash I would say go for it.


----------



## Mustlovedogs

MichelleD said:


> MLD offers good advice. I should have posted a thread called "Eyelash Extension Gone Wrong". Thus my advise, PROCEED WITH EXTREME CAUTION.
> 
> I paid $50 @ a so-called day spa (read: very mall nail salon in mall-- my first mistake). The lashes they used were called "Eva Lashes" and were v shaped multiples, for lack of a better description. The process took about 45 minutes but mostly because the person was on the phone and talking to others.
> 
> My lashes looked really great" BUT felt crunchy and quite annoying *every* time I closed my eyes. They lasted for 3 weeks and I'm sure would have lasted for a lot longer but I couldn't take the dirty feeling. I tried to remove the lashes myself at home before going to the professionals. Didn't have baby oil so I used olive oil with no luck. Then I went to the local beauty supply store and bought Ardell Eye Lash Adhesive Remover which burned like crazy because I didn't know what I was doing and ultimately didn't work.
> 
> It literally took 3 hours of soaking professional adhesive remover on my lids. YES, it burned and hurt with someone using surgical sharp tweezers to pull off the false lashes and quite a few of my own. Apparently the girl who put the lashes on used way too much glue. It must have been gorilla strength superglue. I STILL small have remnants of glue on my own lashes and it's been 3 weeks since I had the lashes removed and 5 weeks since this whole ordeal began.
> 
> There is truth in the age old adage, "you get what you pay for."


 
These are commonly referred to as, "flairs".  They are nt meant to be worn for longer than two weeks. Nor do I usually apply them alone.  Generally they're put in between individuals for those who want a fuller look.  However, I do have one client who wears them year around without problem.  But they are heavier and not at all like wearing a set of individual lash extensions.  The individual extensions are virtually undetectable and the wearer is not even aware that they're there.  I do a ton of synthetic mink extensions and they're DREAMY!!!
But, I do tell each and every client to NEVER, NEVER attempt to remove them themselves as they will, indeed, pull their own lashes out.  I beg them to call me and I can get them off in 10 minutes. You can read the above comment of "gorilla strength superglue"....the adhesive is, in fact, surgical strength glue.  It's the same type of glue that is used to close wounds, etc.  So, it is basically gorilla strength superglue...haha....and in the hands of an inexperienced tech can be a NIGHTMARE!!!!!


----------



## MichelleD

It's safe to assume based on my personal experiences and that of Geminiz above, their are a lot of inexperienced folks out there screwing people up!!  You wrote the "flairs (thanks for telling me the actual name) are not intended to be worn for longer than two weeks, while that may be the case, those damn lashes weren't coming off and I WANTED them of.   WHile you insist that clients not try to remove the lashes themselves, it seems like common sense to me if the rule of thumb is to 1) not get them wet and 2) not use oil based products such as make up remover then, DOING those thing should in fact cause them to come up.  I see nothing wrong with that with is what I tried to do first.  As for using the Ardell adhesive remover, it did not say it was for professionals only and since it is being sold in beauty supply  drug stores across the country there will always be people like myself who are desperate trying it.

Like I said in my original post, you get what you pay for.  I wasn't ready to comitt to the $300 cost the Xtreme lashes coast. I tried this woman because I saw someone else lashes that she had done and they looked great.  Mine did too but it really wasn't worth the pain & aggravation.


----------



## Mustlovedogs

MichelleD said:


> It's safe to assume based on my personal experiences and that of Geminiz above, their are a lot of inexperienced folks out there screwing people up!! You wrote the "flairs (thanks for telling me the actual name) are not intended to be worn for longer than two weeks, while that may be the case, those damn lashes weren't coming off and I WANTED them of. WHile you insist that clients not try to remove the lashes themselves, it seems like common sense to me if the rule of thumb is to 1) not get them wet and 2) not use oil based products such as make up remover then, DOING those thing should in fact cause them to come up. I see nothing wrong with that with is what I tried to do first. As for using the Ardell adhesive remover, it did not say it was for professionals only and since it is being sold in beauty supply drug stores across the country there will always be people like myself who are desperate trying it.
> 
> Like I said in my original post, you get what you pay for. I wasn't ready to comitt to the $300 cost the Xtreme lashes coast. I tried this woman because I saw someone else lashes that she had done and they looked great. Mine did too but it really wasn't worth the pain & aggravation.


 
You can actually get them wet after the first 48 hours without recourse.  If one were to use baby oil or oil based products to remove their makeup it won't remove them immediately simply, make them less resilient in the long run and most people would like to have them last as long as possible. The remover that you used is primarily to remove Ardell lash adhesive.  It is not the type of remover that is to be used on advanced adhesives such as those used in extension services that's why you couldn't get them off with it.
Sorry your experience sucked so bad, it's unfortunate. If you lived in Vegas I'd do ya up right!!!!


----------



## MichelleD

Mustlovedogs said:


> You can actually get them wet after the first 48 hours without recourse.  If one were to use baby oil or oil based products to remove their makeup it won't remove them immediately simply, make them less resilient in the long run and most people would like to have them last as long as possible. The remover that you used is primarily to remove Ardell lash adhesive.  It is not the type of remover that is to be used on advanced adhesives such as those used in extension services that's why you couldn't get them off with it.
> Sorry your experience sucked so bad, it's unfortunate. If you lived in Vegas I'd do ya up right!!!!



Although I absolutely hate the gosh awful flight across the country.  The next time I'm out there I'll pm you for sure.  I don't mind paying for the desired (pain free) look.


----------



## SassyMissy

YIKES!!!! thanks for all the info ladies and your crazy stories. Im so sorry yall had to go thru that.


----------



## blondette

I do my own, its really quite simple and the lashes, glue, remover are readily available at 'Sallys' etc, (though I get mine from BallBeauty.com)

Once you get the hang of it its really easy to do and obviously a LOT cheaper to maintain than going to a salon. I use the 'flares' (with dark glue, not clear) and they last about 10-14 days.


----------



## Geminiz06

I asked the women who did mine (and she gets lots of clients), to put on the individuals, and her response was that she didnt do them anymore, cause it takes too long. So she did the 3's instead and over glued. Yet, when I spoke to the girl who recommended this women, she said, that she does the individuals for her! So in other words, she picks and chooses who she'll spend the extra time on. And in the process my eyelids were basically bald for almost 3months, and I experienced the most horrible pain. I swear, I felt like going back there, and individually plucking out her eyelashes


----------



## scarlet*rose

*Mustlovedogs *~ Thank you for sharing your knowledge & info! I was always curious about lash extensions & this helped a lot! I guess i won't be getting extensions: from what you said "The irony is that the better your natural lashes are the better candidate you are!!" ush: that's so not fair!  and knowing my luck, i'll probably end up ruining them somwhow! Lol!


----------



## thelace

From what I am reading here, I don't see how these extensions are much different from the individual (V-shaped clumps) _false_ eyelashes. Apart from stronger glue, can someone please explain how the extension "flairs" are different?


----------



## Mustlovedogs

thelace said:


> From what I am reading here, I don't see how these extensions are much different from the individual (V-shaped clumps) _false_ eyelashes. Apart from stronger glue, can someone please explain how the extension "flairs" are different?


 
I am assuming that the "V shaped clumps" you're referring to are one and the same with what I refer to as "flairs". They are a piece with about 4-5 "lashes" attached.  They are available in small, medium and long lengths.  These are not infact what I use 99.9% of the time and NOT what I am referencing when talking about eyelash extensions.  The flairs are the lazy way of getting it done!  
The individual lash extensions are exactly that.....each extension individual bonded to each individual eyelash. The process takes about 2.5-3 hours for a proper application and is done very carefully and delicately.  Like I referenced in one of my first (If not the first) post I am certified through Xtreme Lashes and you can go to their website to see some great pictures of some beautiful work!
I think we got OT with the flairs when someone talked about how jacked up they got with them!


----------



## MichelleD

Geminiz06 said:


> I asked the women who did mine (and she gets lots of clients), to put on the individuals, and her response was that she didnt do them anymore, cause it takes too long. So she did the 3's instead and over glued. Yet, when I spoke to the girl who recommended this women, she said, that she does the individuals for her! So in other words, she picks and chooses who she'll spend the extra time on. And in the process my eyelids were basically bald for almost 3months, and I experienced the most horrible pain. I swear, I felt like going back there, and individually plucking out her eyelashes




OMG that's real jacked up!!!!


----------



## CleoCouture

Mustlovedogs said:


> Like I referenced in one of my first (If not the first) post I am certified through Xtreme Lashes and you can go to their website to see some great pictures of some beautiful work!
> quote]
> 
> I visited the website and I was looking for someone in my area.  I noticed that only under some of the names was the label "Certified Lash Stylist".  Does that mean only those people are certified?  I would hope that if the website was endorsing those salons/stylist that they ALL would be certified thru Xtreme Lashes.  Or is it that they are all Certified thru X.L. and to be a Certified Stylist is just something extra?


----------



## Mustlovedogs

CleoCouture said:


> Mustlovedogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I referenced in one of my first (If not the first) post I am certified through Xtreme Lashes and you can go to their website to see some great pictures of some beautiful work!
> quote]
> 
> I visited the website and I was looking for someone in my area. I noticed that only under some of the names was the label "Certified Lash Stylist". Does that mean only those people are certified? I would hope that if the website was endorsing those salons/stylist that they ALL would be certified thru Xtreme Lashes. Or is it that they are all Certified thru X.L. and to be a Certified Stylist is just something extra?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many certified techs who choose not to be listed on the website.(I am one of those folks, due to the fact that I do not take new clients and am actively trying to cut my hours down) In order to have your contact information listed one must complete a series of paperwork, complete at least 250 full sets and submit photos of said work.   But in order to even purchase their product one must comlete their rigorous training and pass their inspections of finished services in order to be certified through them.  I hope that explains it better.
Click to expand...


----------



## Emotus

I went for a more drama lashes as well since im asian. 

Turn out after that, my eyes was red for 3 days before its revert back to its normal condition. Then after that, my eyelashes was stiff and heavy and i had the tendency to scratch it. soon, my eyelashes are...splitting. as if my lashes are having centre parting or sort. After 3 weeks, i decided to remove them. The removing part is the most arduous. I cant remove them using oil and i cant stand having uneven standing extension on my lashes i have to slowly and PAINSTAKINGLY pull them out, together with my OWN lashes!!!!! And they are some i cant even pull them out as im basically crying while im doing that! My SO has to cut off all my lashes. and after that i looked so d*mn B*oody weird! 

Another of my friend had a worse scenario, apparently she's allergic to the glue and she went to the hospital cause her eyes got inflamed! (GULP!)


----------



## missisa07

Mustlovedogs said:


> I do lash extension services in my salon and have to say I forewarn all clients about several things:
> They are a huge comittment both on your time and finances.
> The literature always says that they will last up to 3 months. Well, after three months you may have 1 extension left!  We all regenerate a whole new set of eyelashes about every 90 days. Since the extensions are attached to your lashes and NOT your skin, they will shed with the natural lashes.  Consequently, they're like having your nails done.  YOu have to  have them filled ever 2-4 weeks depending on your individual regeneration cycle.
> Another misconception about them is that they're going to look like a catapillar strip lash...not so.  I would say the biggest disappointment clients have with the service is that they don't leave the lashes looking full enough.So, I always go through everything with clients in my consult and show them plenty of pictures.
> If you sleep on your stomach, you may disrupt the lashes.  If you have unusually oily eyelids, they will tend to shed faster. As will they when you live in a humid climate such as Houston.  In Miami, they're lucky to get 2 weeks out of a full set.  Fortunately, I live in a very dry climate.
> You have to be very careful about removing makeup, too.  Only oil free makeup removers and NO cotton balls. If you get facials you must inform the tech not to use cotton as it will get tangled up in the bonds.
> Also, you must be careful about highly shimmering eyeshadows as they will tend to drop into the bonds and it's next to impossible to get out!
> The extensions will take on the natural movement of your own lashes. In other words, if your natural lashes tend to cross over each other, or point inward, so will your lash extensions.  Not everyone is even a good candidate for them.  The irony is that the better your natural lashes are the better candidate you are!! How wrong is that?? haha
> They are beautiful when done correctly.  I am certified through Xtreme Lashes and you can go to their website and look through their gallery of pics...some fun stuff there!!  I love to do colored extensions in summer because when one is out by the pool in the sun the colored extensions will pick up the sunlight and really rock!! Purple is my favorite summer color to do!!!
> I say, go for it!!  I don't know about your tech but I offer several different sets at different price points.  ie a Body set that is about 25 lashes on each eye, a full set which is about 60 lashes on each eye and a lush set which can be upwards of 80-100 on each eye So possibly you could do a less expensive body set for starters. Also, with each set I give the first fill for free so that saves some money as well.
> Good luck!


Thanks for that!  I admire that you're HONEST about what you do and what people should be expect.  I hate when people lie to get people to buy their products/services.


----------



## pekie

im glad you posted about eyelash extensions! my mum once got hers done in china and it looked great. we have jinnylashes here (think thats what they are called) and i was thinking of getting it done. Now im not so sure and worth the money! i wear glasses so im not sure if they would fit. think i might just stick to fake eyelashes and mascara


----------



## Mustlovedogs

missisa07 said:


> Thanks for that! I admire that you're HONEST about what you do and what people should be expect. I hate when people lie to get people to buy their products/services.


 
I find that honesty is the best policy! In fact, I can't believe that I actually have clients for this service cuz I about scare the crap outta them before I will do extensions. In fact, I can't wear them myself cuz I pick!!!!!

You should see how a berate my HAIR extension clients, too!! hehe....I tell them that if they start to destroy their hair I will remove their extensions and refer them to someone else because I will not be responsible for ruining some one's hair.  I like to sleep at night!!  My assistant said to me the other day, "Someday I want to be as mean as you!....UUHHHH......well I didn't mean it like that!" hehe  No harm....I'm blunt for sure!


----------



## Mustlovedogs

Emotus said:


> I went for a more drama lashes as well since im asian.
> 
> Turn out after that, my eyes was red for 3 days before its revert back to its normal condition. Then after that, my eyelashes was stiff and heavy and i had the tendency to scratch it. soon, my eyelashes are...splitting. as if my lashes are having centre parting or sort. After 3 weeks, i decided to remove them. The removing part is the most arduous. I cant remove them using oil and i cant stand having uneven standing extension on my lashes i have to slowly and PAINSTAKINGLY pull them out, together with my OWN lashes!!!!! And they are some i cant even pull them out as im basically crying while im doing that! My SO has to cut off all my lashes. and after that i looked so d*mn B*oody weird!
> 
> Another of my friend had a worse scenario, apparently she's allergic to the glue and she went to the hospital cause her eyes got inflamed! (GULP!)


 
 When dealing with an asian client longer extensions can be applied (I would usually use from, 11mm-14mm) because of the shape of their eyelids. They're the best clients because you can successfully use longer extensions and their lashes tend to be fairly well shaped.  One of my best friends is Chinese and she rocks them!!
The mink lashes are not as heavy and feel very natural.  
The "parting" could be due to the natural movement of your lashes....like I stated, the extensions will take on the natural movement of your lashes. Could be improper installation, too.  They can be placed on top, bottom or side of the natural lash to try and properly direct it if the natural lash is not optimum. (Not ALL the natural lashes are even "good candidates" for an extension...the entire top layer is not good cuz if you apply an extension to a top lash, it will go coo coo.) And definitely NEVER cut them because then they will look stubby or as you said "damn bloody weird".  
Yes, some are allergic to the glue for sure!!
I feel sickened that people are not given proper instruction.  That is why it's imperative to go to a certified technician.  I have detailed literature that I not only send home with my clients but thoroughly go over prior to the service. I also send each client home with the proper brushes to keep them in "line" in between fills.....most times I send 2 in case they lose one!

This service is VERY dangerous in the wrong hands.  In fact, if someone does this service while contact lenses are in the clients eyes....those contacts can be glued to the cornea!!!!!!

Please get a referral and ask to see your technicians certifications!!!!!


----------



## fashion4forward

Anyone had this done?  If so, thoughts, recommendations? Thinking about getting it done.  Thank you!


----------



## sara999

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/eyelash-extensions-310215.html


----------



## LASHESbyFM

I've just joined this forum and as a qualified, licensed and insuranced eye beauty therapist I'm shocked to hear these stories.  I agree extensions are not for everyone and usually the main problems arise from clients wanting the thicker and longer extensions when the thinner lashes do the job better.  The extensions should be painless to apply and weightless so there's no irritation to the eye.

I won't repeat the very good advice and information by Mustlogdogs.  Shame the bad experiences are putting people off, what I consider a fabuluous treatment.


----------



## LuckyLena

read our rules!


----------



## green_apples

I had eyelash extensions done twice and they were alright even when the extensions were removed.  Anyone who underwent weaving here?


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

thanks for all the info here


----------



## vikkivicks

I had Jinnylash extensions almost 2 weeks ago as a trial for my wedding in Feb.  They looked fab for about a week but are starting to look a bit sparse now!  Free refills on Tuesday but I dont think I will be getting them again.  Too much of a hassle finding novel ways to wash hair and face.  I also think you can get a bit more definition with mascara.  Might try the Shu Uemura falsies with mascara next time.


----------



## Couturegrl

Can anyone recommend a salon in AZ that does a good job?


----------



## dearmissie

To be honest (not to offend anyone) SIL got it done, looks okay. Kinda plasticy IMHO. Plus when they start to fall off OMG they look a hot mess. She kinda goes into hiding because its so embarrassing. I'd just stick to mascera and if I need to add a bit of oomph for a really special occasion, I'll add on some falsies. They'll never look as bad as when the eyelash extentions are falling off.

Again this is just base on seeing my SIL's eyelash extentions. Haven't really seen anyone else's before.


----------



## Jeweledrose

I had extreme lashes done for about 5 months. They look fantastic, you really do have to get them filled every two weeks though, so when they tell you 4 to 6 weeks, that is not accurate (at least for me or any of my friends who have them). They are quite expensive...over 250 to get them to begin with, and then anywhere from 90 to 200 for fills depending on how many you need. It's not very practical. I absolutely adored the way they looked, but I'd rather spend money elsewhere (like on CL's!!). Also, it's a pain to shower and wash your face, you're always paranoid about touching them or rubbing them, so you have to be really careful. I will do them again for a special event like my wedding, but that's it for me! 
Also, make sure you go to someone who is good at it and experienced, and extreme lashes are fantastic.


----------



## dearmissie

amandasmithmft said:


> I had extreme lashes done for about 5 months. They look fantastic, you really do have to get them filled every two weeks though, so when they tell you 4 to 6 weeks, that is not accurate (at least for me or any of my friends who have them). They are quite expensive...over 250 to get them to begin with, and then anywhere from 90 to 200 for fills depending on how many you need. It's not very practical. I absolutely adored the way they looked, but I'd rather spend money elsewhere (like on CL's!!). Also, it's a pain to shower and wash your face, you're always paranoid about touching them or rubbing them, so you have to be really careful. I will do them again for a special event like my wedding, but that's it for me!
> Also, make sure you go to someone who is good at it and experienced, and extreme lashes are fantastic.



yes very true about having to go every 2 weeks. my SIL was seeing is she could stretch the time because she was trying to save on $$$ but by the 16th day it was looking bad.


----------



## Couturegrl

Hmm OK so I only want this look for my wedding.

I would just do a strip of falsies, but they really irritate my eyes.

Do you think lots of individual falsies would be the best way to go?


----------



## dearmissie

Couturegrl said:


> Hmm OK so I only want this look for my wedding.
> 
> I would just do a strip of falsies, but they really irritate my eyes.
> 
> Do you think lots of individual falsies would be the best way to go?



try it first. you may like it, you may not. shop around to different places. (some p[laces look plasticy) if i was a first timer and went with SIL to get them for my wedding, id be really disappointed in them (hers are not very nice).


----------



## Rondafaye

I have had them done and they looked great. But, of course, you have to keep going in to have them replaced as they fall out. To me, the cost was prohibitive and the maintenance was just too much. If I were going to a wedding, class reunion, etc., I'd have them done again but I don't want to keep them all the time.

By the way, I got a prescription for Lumigan, which was the active ingredient in Jan Marini, Revitalash, etc., before they had to change the formulas. I add a drop to my Revitalash brush each night and my lashes are growing thicker and longer.


----------



## PrincessCayenne

I've been doing this faithfully for about 3 years and LOVE it! I hate wearing make up so every month I go and get clusters put in and they last about 4 weeks! You do have to find someone who has good product and knows what they're doing...


----------



## veronicosmetic

I looked into lash extensions and even had them put on once... I WILL NEVER DO LASH EXTENSIONS AGAIN!!  They were crazy expensive, did not last as long as I had hoped and they ended up pulling out what lashes I did have!! I started using Revitalash after extensions messed up my lashes and I am super satisfied now!! people sometimes ask me if I have lash extensions now... I love it.

-- Veronica


----------



## mrodriquez2006

This is silly....but i've actually considered them and I don't even need them.  My friends say I have "freakishly" long eyelashes.  But I LOVE my long eyelashes that I want them longer!  they already reach to the top of my eyebrows so they wouldn't need much.  plus, one set is a tad bit sparse in comparison to the other, so that one might need to be filled out a little

It might also help them stay out of my eyeballs!  They always get stuck in my eyes because they are too long.  But my friend got them for her and she said it would be a waste of money for me to get them


----------



## Pinkcaviar

PrincessCayenne said:
			
		

> I've been doing this faithfully for about 3 years and LOVE it! I hate wearing make up so every month I go and get clusters put in and they last about 4 weeks! You do have to find someone who has good product and knows what they're doing...



I've been thinking of trying it for my birthday and I'm also located in Vancouver, BC. Any recommendations? I've been thinking of book an appointment at a place called the Wink Lounge.


----------



## rita87176

I get them a lot, but they're temporary ones, they last about 2 weeks, and only cost me about £6-10 each time. theyre great, just let the beautician know if you want them short/medium/long, how full you want them etc. always looks great for a special occassion. you can get a special serum that helps take them off, it can be a wee bit irritating but worth it to have fuller longer eyelashes for a night out!


----------



## Lydlady

I've had them done in the past but stopped because I thought they were pulling out my lashes.  Plus sometimes it would irritate my eyes to the point where it really made my eyes water.  What I later realized was this had something to do with the glue and if it's still "wet."  If the glue is completely dry, then it doesn't irritate my eyes.  Just FYI.


----------



## McLoverly

I had mine done about a year ago. They were crazy expensive and lasted about a week on me. After a week they went in crazy directions and then fell out. Total waste of money IMO! 

You're much better off getting your lashes tinted and putting on temporary false lashes when you want big lashes for a big event. Temporary lashes usually last me about 2 days and they aren't too difficult to put on. If your a no makeup kind of girl then getting your lashes tinted is a good alternative to putting on mascara daily.


----------



## RiJoGo

I had lash extensions once and never again. They looked great, yeah but they irritated my eyes a lot. They also started falling off after a few days and pulled out the lashes they were glued on. After they were all gone my lashes looked like crap for quite a while 

I really learned my lesson that time and I'm staying far far away from lash extensions for the rest of my life.


----------



## Savannahsmith

veronicosmetic said:


> I looked into lash extensions and even had them put on once... I WILL NEVER DO LASH EXTENSIONS AGAIN!!  They were crazy expensive, did not last as long as I had hoped and they ended up pulling out what lashes I did have!! I started using Revitalash after extensions messed up my lashes and I am super satisfied now!! people sometimes ask me if I have lash extensions now... I love it.
> 
> -- Veronica


I agree with Veronica!  Stay away from those eyelash extensions.  Very pricey and they don't last.  Instead, I use Revitalash, an eyelash growth product.   I've been using it on and off for awhile now.  Very happy with my thick, long lashes!!!


----------



## kmh1190

Rondafaye said:


> I have had them done and they looked great. But, of course, you have to keep going in to have them replaced as they fall out. To me, the cost was prohibitive and the maintenance was just too much. If I were going to a wedding, class reunion, etc., I'd have them done again but I don't want to keep them all the time.
> 
> By the way, I got a prescription for Lumigan, which was the active ingredient in Jan Marini, Revitalash, etc., before they had to change the formulas. I add a drop to my Revitalash brush each night and my lashes are growing thicker and longer.


 
Did your doc give you the prescription for the purpose of growing lashes?


----------



## Eunika

I've been getting eyelash extensions on and off for about 2 years now. But the best so far for me is lash extensions by lavish lashes. They have different colours, thickness, length, shape ( in terms of the curl shape of the lash ) and this place I went to to get them done when I was in Seattle, Myano spa http://myanospa.com also offers design patern that will best suit your face and your eye shape. They feel very natural just like your own lashes but longer and thicker, no weird feeling whatsoever unlike other extensions out there. They are also very durable and last longer than other eyelash extensions I've tried so far. They last for 3-4weeks before I need the touch ups. I got the natural look style ( about 80 lashes each eye ) with full cat eyes design ( they have other designs depending on what look you want to go for ). And with the suggestions of the girl who did my lashes, I also got a little bit "eyelighting effect" with about 10 of dark purple lashes added on each eye which actually looked really nice in the light or the sun. It was subtle but yet glamorous and fashionable. It cost me about $180 ($150 for the regular extensions and $30 for the purple highlight add on ). I absolutely loved them but the problem is I live in California and was only Seattle for vacation and I can't find any place here that can do lash extensions as good as Myano Spa and they're all too expensive here with starting price of $300-350.


----------



## urbaneyelash

If anyone is in Brisbane dont forget to contact me.. I am an Eyelash professional visit my site www.urban-lashes.com

cheers


----------



## urbaneyelash

My Favorite Links http://www.squidoo.com/eyelashesextensions


----------



## princesschic

i was thinking of getting these but the idea of my lashes being ruined afterwards puts me off. so once they fall out, do ur nautral eyelashes go bald?! mine are longish but not as long as i would like and they aren't dark black so i might get them tinted first then see what they r like before deciding.


----------



## luxurylovergirl

princesschic said:


> i was thinking of getting these but the idea of my lashes being ruined afterwards puts me off. so once they fall out, do ur nautral eyelashes go bald?! mine are longish but not as long as i would like and they aren't dark black so i might get them tinted first then see what they r like before deciding.


When properly applied, the eyelash extensions should not damage your natural lashes. There are many styles, brands and colors available.

Your natural lashes shed and are replaced every 4-8 weeks like other hair on the body. Once the lash extensions are applied, you may choose to maintain them with a fill every 4 weeks or so.

I am a certified lash stylist with Xtreme, however, the brand of lashes used isn't necessarily as important as the application procedure. Lashes should be applied and glued to each one of your individual lashes, not crossing over other lashes. Doing so results in clumpy, damaged lashes. 

The lash stylist should also take into consideration the length and width of the natural lashes and refrain from applying heavier lashes to fine lashes, causing breakage.

Also, it is not recommended to use eyeliner and mascara excessively while wearing the lash extensions as removal of eye makeup can pull out and damage the lashes. Be sure to use only a tiny amount of eye cream applied with a Q-tip around the lashes, as oils can dissolve the lash glue, resulting in a shorter lifespan of the lashes. 

It is suggested that mascara is used only on the tips of the lashes.

Proper application and care can both protect and prolong your lashes.

Hope this helps!


----------



## bebepunk

In my experience of eyelash extension.. I've had some fabulous ones and not so fabulous ones which resorted into an eye infection.. where my friggen eye got swollen shut...

princesschic... your eyelashes will not go bald..  your natural lashes have a life cycle of about 4 or so weeks..  so unless u pluck them out yourself you're not going to go bald..

I get mine done at a lady's house and she's able to dedicate 2.5 hours on the procedure! Shops and salon can't spare this much time -  the usual time is about an hour.

Mine have lasted up to 6 weeks, the average being 4.

You need to be careful not to rub your eyes.. When I first had them in, I found it quite difficult washing my face without touching the lashes.

Depending on what glue the tech use, it may sting like buggery if you get your lashes wet, making shower times pretty difficult. Eyelash extensions don't like heat, so keep the electric eyelash curlers away !

Qtips are your best friends in cleaning your eyes when you have extensions!

These days I've gone a bit lazy, so I get extension only when I have something big coming up eg wedding, etc.


----------



## lisayamani

I loved getting mine done. 

I initially tried it in Asia a few years back and when I came back to the US, I had to keep getting it done.  I got them done regularly every month, but recently, I got sick of them.

It feels weird growing out, you can't curl or put mascara on them if you want them to last a long time and it just feels fake after a bit.

So, I ended up getting Latisse. I haven't tried it just yet, but I'll let you guys know how it goes.  I heard it takes a few months for you to see the real effects, but we'll see what happens.  I work in health care and sometimes I had to apply the same medication for patients (but it's used to treat their glaucoma) Their eyelashes were really long. I hope it works, otherwise I'm going to go back to getting extensions.


----------



## Baby Boo

i just got extensions done yesterday.. it took about 1.5 hrs.. and although they look good i think she put ones that are jus too long.. and i would have preffred if the inside of my eye had shorter lashes than the outside.. ill take a pic later and post


----------



## sharon robinson

I tried Secret Lashes Eyelash Extensions, they made me look 10 years younger - definatley recommend them to all instead of botox - NO more 'piggy eyes' for me xx

ps. the glue shouldn't make your eyes sting - make sure you go to a professional!

I recommend asking for sizes 9-11mm for a more natural look in a C Curl, that's what I had will post a picture


----------



## sharon robinson

They won't be lumpy if they use the next generation eyelash glue which has a watery consistency for clean applications - my eyelash technician gets hers from Secret Lashes .. good luck .. you will love them - I do!!


----------



## wifeyb

i cant believe they fell out already from washing your face!!!! i would just stick with fake lashes for now....they will be fuller, and you choose when to take them off! not them! lol.


----------



## flaweddesignn

Sorry to hear about your bad experience!! I'm thinking of doing it when I go back to Asia where its much cheaper, its quite expensive in Canada.


----------



## Bullish

The consensus on this thread seems to be a thumbs down for eyelash extensions, yet I really had my heart set on getting them for my wedding September 18th. 
I'm in the NYC area and was wondering if anyone else could chime in about their experiences. 
I've been trying decide between Uptown Girls and Lastique. The procedure is very expensive, but I'm willint to shell out the cash if they look great for the wedding. TIA!!!


----------



## vhdos

This is a classic example of what happens when you don't do your research first.  I'm sorry that it didn't turn out as planned.  I know it sucks when you put that much time and money into it. 
Have you considered some of the lash stimulator products?  I used Jan Marini Age Intervention Eyelash (the original formulation) with amazing results.  My lashes grew so long, I had to trim them.  I recently switched to a product called LiLash because it's difficult to find the original formulation of Jan Marini.  The products aren't cheap and they can take up to 3 months to work (because that's the growth cycle of an eyelash), but they can be worth it if you find one that works for you.


----------



## Mininana

how about next time you get an eyelash curl perm and then the extensions? that's what I'm doing next week!


----------



## vhdos

^Wow!  Talk about torture.  Sitting in a chair while they "perm" my lashes and then glue on tiny extensions is WAY more than the standard price of beauty.  
Best of luck on the process though!  I hope you get the results you're looking for.


----------



## Mininana

vhdos, you think I should do in different days? I'm going to ONE salon to get them permed and ANOTHER for the extensions.. thoughts?


----------



## vhdos

^I'm sorry, but I have no suggestions to offer.  I am not a fan of eyelash extensions because they are expensive, they don't last very long, and the process is too time-consuming. I know very little about eyelash perming.
I'd much rather put my resources towards growing my own lashes.  LiLash is having a sale right now:  LiLash for $99 with promo code SUMMER (it normally retails for $140.00).


----------



## Mininana

oooooh thanks for the tip!!


----------



## szaloczy

I want to get it done but im afraid. I also heard its expensive. A friend of mine got it done and she had to go back every 2 weeks for "fill ins".


----------



## szaloczy

vhdos said:


> ^I'm sorry, but I have no suggestions to offer.  I am not a fan of eyelash extensions because they are expensive, they don't last very long, and the process is too time-consuming. I know very little about eyelash perming.
> I'd much rather put my resources towards growing my own lashes.  LiLash is having a sale right now:  LiLash for $99 with promo code SUMMER (it normally retails for $140.00).



I heard that stuff can dye your eye balls. I have very light eyes and would be afraid i would have spots from the stuff in them


----------



## vhdos

szaloczy said:


> I heard that stuff can dye your eye balls. I have very light eyes and would be afraid i would have spots from the stuff in them



No, it doesn't "dye your eyeballs" as you put it.  You are referring to a slight risk associated with a prescription drug called Latisse.  Latisse, if used incorrectly, can cause light-colored irises to darken permanently (this is a very rare side effect however). 
LiLash (or any other over-the-counter eyelash growth stimulators) is the product that I was referring to and it does not contain prescription drugs.


----------



## Rondafaye

I've done them and I didn't have burning or stinging, but they just didn't last long. Looked great for about 1.5 weeks and then they all rapidly fell out. Maybe for a special occasion, but that's all.


----------



## princessgale

I've tried getting extensions it does look good and makes me look younger, along with using Revitalash, have you guys tried this? I Used this for a month now and my eye lashes look thicker and healthier.


----------



## samanthacute

IntlSet said:


> http://www.closettherapyblog.com/blog/eyelash_extensions/index.html
> does anybody know globalbeautyworld website?


----------



## ShoeFanatic

I tried them once..
IMO .. waste of money.
They lasted about 10 days.
And were annoying...I lost lashes as well.
I paid $200 plus tip.

If the price dropped to around $60...
or if a special  occasion came up,
I might consider giving them another try.. 
For now, I'll stick to my falsies.


----------



## Silvia2

Hello, 

I would like to know if anyone has realized her training with XtremLashes? 

How was it? Are they expensive (product & training)?

I am hesitating to launch out.......

Thank you in advance
Kind regards,
Alice


----------



## samanthacute

www.globalbeautyworld.com


----------



## chloe13

I've tried this eyelash extension once, and it looked nice because it does make your eye pop. However, it doesnt last up to 2months as the lashes will fell off each day. and sometimes, it if a bunch fell off on the left eye, it will look uneven already. i guess false eyelashes is better.


----------



## pquiles

I tried them last month for a military ball.  I lasted a whole 2 days w/them.  They began to feel uncomfortable and started sticking me.  Then after I exercised and showered, some clumped up on one eye.  I felt I was looking a hot mess so I returned and paid to have them removed.... lost a few of my own in the process.  I will stick to the false strips when I want drama.


----------



## bagap

I really want to try these but the idea of actually _losing_ lashes...yikes, not sure I'd wanna take that chance


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

I started wearing individual lashes about 3 months ago and I'll give them a 5. They start out great, but when I took a shower and them wet they clumoed together and some started to "slide off". In addition I lost a lot of lashes.


----------



## Hypnotic Lashes

LouisLady said:


> I had it done and only kept it on for 2 days. It was so hard to really clean my eye make up out. It itched my eyes and I didn't really like it. It kinda mae my eye lashes look kinda scarry. I rather stick with false strip lashes for special events....or just stick with my shiseido curler and estee lauder mascara which works REALLY GOOD!!



Hi Guys,

I can probably shed some light on this topic - 7 years experience in!! 
LouisLady it sounds like they were not applied properly - and thats a shame because Im sure you would love them to bits if they were!

You should NEVER have sore or itchy eyes from your extensions - if you have an allergy to them, you will know within the first 24 - 36 hours, and you should go back to your extension stylist and have them removed straight away. Most people who are allergic to extensions are also allergic to acrylic nails (yes they have the same chemical in the glue!) 

Eyelash extensions can look great but it takes skill from the ELE Stylist as well as good home care routine - washing your ELE with baby shampoo helps reduce make up build up as well as ll the yuck stuff that gets shed from our skin. Doing this regularly (say 3 times a week) prevents the nasty infection called Blepharitis - trust me you dont want this - and extends the life of your extensions. 

Iv babbled enough lol - if you guys need any more advice or help just ask!

Hope you all try ELE's, you will be addicted they def change your face and bring out your eyes xx


----------



## Hypnotic Lashes

pquiles said:


> I tried them last month for a military ball.  I lasted a whole 2 days w/them.  They began to feel uncomfortable and started sticking me.  Then after I exercised and showered, some clumped up on one eye.  I felt I was looking a hot mess so I returned and paid to have them removed.... lost a few of my own in the process.  I will stick to the false strips when I want drama.





glamourgirlnikk said:


> I started wearing individual lashes about 3 months ago and I'll give them a 5. They start out great, but when I took a shower and them wet they clumoed together and some started to "slide off". In addition I lost a lot of lashes.



ohhh  it seems that alot of you out there have had bad experiences with ELE!! This is awful and as a leader in the industry I have to say that some of your stories (yes i read all 16 pages of posts!! ) are the same story over and over - your technicians need some more training!!!

The best advice I can give you guys (as the customer) is:
- Dont wet the lashes in the first 24hours - this is crucial as majority of the glues on the market need thais time to cure fully. 
- avoid mascara that is waterproof - as it will clump up on your lashes and it will be too hard to remove without damaging the ELE.
- If your a big swimmer or sauna user tell your lash stylist (again avoid swimming or sauna for the first 24hrs) your lash stylist should have a product that is a clear coating ( my product is called longer life protective coating) if you apply this prior to swimming and sauna use your lashes should last as long as everyone elses!



bagap said:


> I really want to try these but the idea of actually _losing_ lashes...yikes, not sure I'd wanna take that chance



Your lashes will naturally fall out over a 60-90 days cycle - I guess you probably dont notice it when your natural lashes fall out as much, but when you have an ELE attached to your natural lash and IT falls out you can see it quite clearly and it can be a bit off putting.

If you are loosing alot of lashes after you get your ELE and you can see the natural lash as well as the ELE there is a few things that could be going wrong.
- firstly, it could be that in order to give you a super thick look your stylist could have loaded your natural lashes up with the incorrect ELE size or weight and therefore your natural lashes cant cope and they fall out due to be over burdened.
- another reason they are falling out is because your lash hairs are in the "Catagen" stage of hair growth ( you have three hair growth stages) this is the stage where they fall out naturally to replenish the follicle.
- also medication also has a big impact on the strength of your hair so keep that in mind when your lashes are shedding.




Silvia2 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to know if anyone has realized her training with XtremLashes?
> 
> How was it? Are they expensive (product & training)?
> 
> I am hesitating to launch out.......
> 
> Thank you in advance
> Kind regards,
> Alice



Hi Alice,

I trained many years ago with Extreme (at the time they were the leaders in the industry) - I will say that they were ok. I think they are over priced and I fully understand why they insist you buy their products in conjunction with their training - its to avoid just any old Jo Smith being able to buy a kit and go off and start doing ELE - this is very scary!!!

When you are looking for training you should ask what they cover, how long they train for, how long they do prac and theory, and if they also do infill eduction and training. 

You CANNOT learn ELE application via a DVD or online!!!! Trust me when I say this - you must be taught by a reputable trainer who can show you techniques and answer any questions you might have!

When I train I make sure that the theory is just as important as the practical - you need to know how to spot infections and allergies - this is very important for the health and safety of not only you but your clients. I give my students a full 3 hours of theory and then a good 8 hours of practical one on one training. They are also required to come back in three weeks time and complete infill training. They must also submit 6 full set and 3 infill before and after photos to get their certificate. 

I know this sounds like alot but at the end I know all my students are going to excel in ELE and I always have comments from the general public about salons that are trained by me - means Im tough but they are doing great!!

Make sure you get some sort of discount on your kit - you shouldnt really ever pay over $500 for a training kit which should last you a good while.

Hope this helps guys - sorry Iv blabbed on again - I just really love ELE and it mad me sad to hear so many bad stories - again, if you need any help or any questions answered feel free to post or email me at hypnoticlashes@live.com

xxx


----------



## aluzio

Hi everyone,

I've had them (extreme) for 2 years and I LOVE them. I can't go without them at all. I ususally have them filled once a month and I haven't used mascara since! I admit they're not for everyone. Some of my friends tried and hated it and some love it. You just have to try and experience it for yourself. Good luck.


----------



## lovelyeyes

Hi,
Has anyone ever used Idol lash product?, I have been using it for a couple of years now, and so far haven't had any problem with it. Its so natural and makes my lash thicker and beautiful without any chemical hazards.

They now offer FREE trials of their products at http://mhnlk.com/07A3684B


----------



## xichic

i have an appointment to get ELE this saturday and after reading this, i'm a bit scared.... i hope they dont ruin my natural lashes in the long run.  I have already paid for it though (through Groupon), ....wish me luck!


----------



## materialgurl

i got mine done before my mexico trip... i got the "fling" which is a half set, but the girl ended giving me almost a full set. I paid $35 plus tip and taxes... for a full set it is $65, so a pretty good deal

it's been 3 weeks now.. it's been in heat, in salt water, regular water... and still going strong. some have fallen off but they still look good and i can still see my lashes growing... so that's a good sign. I'd def get them done again.. maybe just during summer time.. during trips


----------



## xlovely

I've had extensions done before. About 2 years ago. But the first time I got it I was in high school, so that was probably 5 years ago. The second more recent time around I initially got a full set from an Aveda salon that had an Xtreme lashes cosmetician in house. Initially it was gorgeous, for around $250? After that they started falling out quite quickly, so I figured she wasn't that good. I went to my facialist and she continued to refill them for me every week when I got my facials, even if it were just a few that fell out so it was maintained quite nicely. This went on for about 3 months and I decided to go cold turkey and let them all fall out. 
My natural lashes were ruined after that, but it wasn't a big deal (lol at the time it probably was but now it's not) because I anticipated that and bought a tube of Lilash, it resurrected and improved my natural lashes! Never went back to extensions ever again


----------



## xichic

got them done on Saturday and i love them!! wow i cant believe the difference they are on me (considering that I had very short lashes ...very dramatic change).  Oh gosh i hope this isnt an expensive new habit...


----------



## GirlyGirl4

I have them and I love them! I haven't read through all 17 pages of this thread, but the only problem I have with mine is when I sleep. I guess I might be a wild sleeper but sometimes I will wake up and I have a few kinked lashes. But all in all, I love them. I am blonde, fair skin and light blue eyes. So the lashes totally make my eyes pop! I don't ever want them off! I have to get mine filled about every 4 weeks!


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

Does anybody have pics?  I have pretty thick lashes already, will it make a big difference?


----------



## Eyelash Girl

For an eyelash extension that does not fall off go to http://www.lashesandcosmetics.com. They have a new glue that bonds to the eyelashes and last for weeks. It is much better than the surgical glue used by many professionals as it burns the eyes badly when applied. They sell a take home kit on there website so you can do it yourself or you can ask your local salon or spa as they are becoming very popular. The eyelash extension system is called Diva Lashes. Check it out.


----------



## garlic-girl

Anyone using a product Latisse. (brook Shield advertises it). You put a drop on the brush and slide it over the eye lash area once a day and youll see the result in like 3-4 wks. your lashes become very long. anyone using this?


----------



## terri122

I really want to try these 

_xx please don't advertise your blog here_


----------



## nekonat

omg! I was JUST thinking about trying extensions b/c a friend referred me and I can get them done for 60 dollars for my first time! This vs. buying the Guerlain mascara...decisions, decisions


----------



## Eyelash Girl

garlic-girl said:


> Anyone using a product Latisse. (brook Shield advertises it). You put a drop on the brush and slide it over the eye lash area once a day and youll see the result in like 3-4 wks. your lashes become very long. anyone using this?


 
Latisse is a good product. I have used it. It does work but the eyelashes tend to grow thinner and become brittle at the tips. Just be careful as I have heard some people claim discoloration of the eye has occurred with extended use over a period of time. But in the end Latisse does work but you have to be patient. I just prefer eyelash extensions as I can get instant results. 

On another note, I heard they discovered Latisse from cataract patients as at one time it was a special medicine to reduce pressure in the eye. They noticed those who applied it started growing extra hair. They even grew the hair in weird places like in the corner of their eye.


----------



## Dior Addict

I don't even want to think about it, I used to be an eyelash extension addict, it's so easy to get used to them, you always look great, very awake too! Then after a few rounds I took them off and nearly fainted when I saw what my eyelashes looked like. They were all small and very few. Don't mean to discourage anybody but I wish I'd known before.


----------



## Eyelash Girl

Dior Addict said:


> I don't even want to think about it, I used to be an eyelash extension addict, it's so easy to get used to them, you always look great, very awake too! Then after a few rounds I took them off and nearly fainted when I saw what my eyelashes looked like. They were all small and very few. Don't mean to discourage anybody but I wish I'd known before.


 
Some eyelash extension glues do cause natural eyelashes to prematurely become removed but not all glues are the same. You have to be careful in choosing the right glue as most are basically a surgical glue designed to be an alternative to stiches especially in facial areas to reduce scarring. That type of glue was not designed for eyelashes to be removed but for them to fall out naturally over time. Unfortunately, the extensions begin to look bad after a week or so and then they are removed resulting in premature natural eyelash removal. A good indicator if you are using the wrong glue on your eyelashes is if your eyes burn when the extensions are applied. A natural eyelash falls out every 60 to 90 days and if your glue is removing your eyelashes prior to your body being able to replace them your natural eyelashes will get vary thin.


----------



## Eyelash Girl

I love it how Maybelline uses eyelash extensions to promote there new Falsies Mascara. Don't get me wrong, the eyelashes look great but I also think it is misleading. maybelline.com/images/products/models/510VEF_model_xl.jpg


----------



## xichic

i'm totally going through the "lash falling out" stage and it is awful.  but i love extensions and know i need to get new ones before all the holiday parties, but i'm just afriad when they start falling off again, that my eyelashes wont exist at ALL


----------



## meela188

I want to do the extreme lashes but i can't find anything cheaper than $250 and I refuse to pay anything over $125. If anyone knows any places in the south florida area please I'm begging you pm me.


----------



## DMC2

I had eyelash extensions about a year ago, it cost $40 or $50, i can't remember exactly.  They looked great, but the application process was torture and I will never do it again.  They used TAPE to hold my eye in a certain position...or something, but think about how delicate the skin around your eyes is...ouch!  After a few days my eyelids were somewhat sore, plus I was constantly touching them which didn't help.  I hated the fact that I couldn't really get a good wash of my face.  Anyways, when I got them taken off it was the worst experience of my life.  Apparently there was too much glue on them so the girl had a difficult time getting them off...my eyes were burning and I was convinced I would be blind when I opened my eyes.  Luckily I survived haha but NEVER AGAIN.

On another note, I just bought Latisse and will be giving it a try.  From what I have heard, it really does work, but not instantly of course; it takes a couple weeks to see results.


----------



## Necromancer

I've been getting them done for almost four months now. I got a medium length and they cost $120 initially, and the upkeep is $40 every two weeks. I could go longer between the infills, but I choose not to. My beautician said the average time between infills is a month. I've not had any problems with glue or burning when they get done. I treat them like my own eyelashes and wear mascara and there have been no problems so far.


----------



## Katiesurfergirl

If you want to save money on eyelash extensions then maybe you might want to think about a take home kit and DIY. The Diva Lash Kit is wonderful!!!!

go to www.lashesandcosmetics.com 

They have a take home kit that has a new glue technology that lasts for weeks or until you use the remover to take them off. No burning or irritation. Even if you wear contacts you can wear them. You can use any type of lashes with the Stays-On-Glue. 

They have cluster lashes which are much eaiser to apply than single lashes. You can apply them on yourself in about 30-35 minuets. The seceret is:


Coat your natural lashes first with their special glue adhesive useing a micro brush (you can do sections of your natural lashes)
Then dip in the lash into the glue adhesive then apply. It sticks like Velcro.
It dries in ten munuets so you have time to move around the lash into place.
Once it is dry they are water proof. You can jump in a pool or go to the gym and no problems. I am a surfer and they last through the rough waves so I can vouch. Just don't take steam showers and try not to touch the lashes once they are on. I was told to not use oil make up remover or cream near the lashes. I just wash my face and try to not touch the lashes except with my finger tips to wash them with warm water and they stay on fine.

I like the strip lashes as well with their system. They last for weeks. A new tool is the Lash Press it helps press on strip lashes. If your like me you have problems appling strip lashes now it is so easy. Their strip lashes are good quaility and they use their own glue on the back strip so it sticks even better and won't lift up at the ends. They are very lightweight and look real.

I had the clusters on for three weeks, I just coated over them each week and then I took them off to change my look. The strips lashes two weeks!! I coated them once over and kept lasting. I love the kit. I wake up in the morning a look fab. before I even get ready. I don't wear mascara either because their lashes are black and it even looks like I am wearing eyeliner. 

They have all the tools in the kit you will need to get the look you are after. 

check them out:

www.lashesandcosmetics.com







IntlSet said:


> http://www.closettherapyblog.com/blog/eyelash_extensions/index.html
> 
> Individual eyelashes are glued onto your existing eyelashes. You can choose how full or long you want them, and as your natural eyelashes fall out, the extension attached falls out also. They last up to two months.
> 
> I would love to have a set of falsies that could last up to 2 months! The cost puts me off, however. I found a nearby salon that will do it for $100, which surprises me considering it's a nice salon and everyone else is charging around $250. Maybe their pricing list online was outdated.


----------



## GirlyGirl4

I get mine done and I love them!! I've had these on for about 3 weeks, and I'm going in for a fill next friday!


----------



## x_x

If looking for extension you guys should try eyelash "gels" similar to `revita lash`. There are lots of different kinds. I got one from Korean market and its pretty amazing. my eyelashes grew longer and thicker. I saw sephora also had one of those but the price was insanely expensive compared to mine!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I've been going to my gal for over 2 years now and I love it. They last about 4-6 weeks.  Here are some recent pics.  The last time I had them done was before Christmas.  Still pretty good!


----------



## iradeum

Hi,

I was wondering would it be useful to categorise all eyelash extension saloons all over the world and put comments for them?


----------



## shopaholic2

OK-- so I tried to read through the whole thread but didn't get to it all.  From what I've read, it seems that lash extensions last for about 3 months for non-Asians but only a week or so for Asians.  Is that accurate?

Also, I have a concern. How can you tell if they are just putting fake individual lashes on you versus eyelash extensions??


----------



## Necromancer

^ It depends. I'm not Asian and I get my mine infilled every two weeks (at a cost of $40). I could go longer but I choose not to.


----------



## cfrozal23

shopaholic2 said:


> OK-- so I tried to read through the whole thread but didn't get to it all.  From what I've read, it seems that lash extensions last for about 3 months for non-Asians but only a week or so for Asians.  Is that accurate?
> 
> Also, I have a concern. How can you tell if they are just putting fake individual lashes on you versus eyelash extensions??



I'm Asian and mine usually last 4-6 wks without needing a fill.  However I prefer to get a fill every 4 to 5 wks to make them look fresh.  I go to a great gal here in Seattle.  I also believe it all depends on the person you see and how well skilled they are in their craft.  Many out there "claim" to be certified when all they really did was watch a movie.  I'm sorry bit someone that gets that close to my eyes with their tools needs to know to pros and cons of eBay they are doing.  Essentially you get what you pay for.  Quality work will come at a cost imo


----------



## DC-Cutie

Question: if you guys are leaving them on for weeks at a time, how are you properly cleaning  your eyes without them falling off?


----------



## cfrozal23

I am able to properly clean my eyes and remove my eye makeup as long as it is non oil based.  The adhesive my lash artist uses is a medical grade made specifically for lashes.  They last the cycle of your natural lashes and I love it.  I love waking up and having my eyes look done already. I get compliments all the time!!


----------



## bbwmusic

I have eyelash extensions and I love them. BUT after about 2 weeks many start to fall out.  I'm thinking it may be my facial cleanser, although the bottle says "oil free".  What do you use to remove your make-up?  Any suggestions for making my extensions last longer?


----------



## LovesYSL

Can you use mascara if you have eyelash extensions?


----------



## diamond_lover

^^ You shouldn't be using mascara or eyelash curlers if you have extensions.

I got mine done last weekend at JJ Eyelashes since its by my office and they usually have deals on Lifebooker and the Dealist.  They came out great.  It looks like I curled my eyelashes and put mascara on.  I told the lady not to make me look fake and to make it look natural.  Now, im curious to see how long it lasts.


----------



## Rocky1976

The only work I've ever had done are my eyebrows, and they look good now.


----------



## nekonat

I'm still hemming and hawing about getting this done.  I leave for HK soon and I bought myself a groupon for xtreme lash.  I'm also getting engagement photos done in Hk (with hair and make up) should I wait until I come home to get it done?? Decisions, decisions...thankfully there's no expiration date on the groupon


----------



## iradeum

diamond_lover said:


> ^^ You shouldn't be using mascara or eyelash curlers if you have extensions.
> 
> I got mine done last weekend at JJ Eyelashes since its by my office and they usually have deals on Lifebooker and the Dealist.  They came out great.  It looks like I curled my eyelashes and put mascara on.  I told the lady not to make me look fake and to make it look natural.  Now, im curious to see how long it lasts.



*Rule number one: *Do not use proof mascaras -waterproof, weatherpoof, etc.
*Rule number two:* Do not use oil based mascaras. Oil free mascaras can be used!


----------



## bergafer3

How do you know if a mascara is waterbased vs oil based?


----------



## iradeum

Well, you can always ask the person who's selling the product, or just read the Ingredients and Description of the product. The Oil free mascaras usually are noted as such...


----------



## may3545

I just did them today. Here are pics. I will update on how it holds up. I'm Asian who has been using Neulash eyelash growth enhancer. The lady said to stop using it because if my real lashes grow out too fast, my extensions will fall faster off.












I went to work right after and everyone was complimenting me on how natural and great they look. Now I just want to go out to restaurants and outings just to bat these lashes LOL. However, my extensions rub onto my sunglasses. Doh.


----------



## Elara

I love how these look on everyone! it's nice to see how well they come out- I'm going to get them in 2 weeks, as a test to see how they do- if I like them, I'll get them done again in October and January for some vacations we're taking. But considering how they look on you guys, I have a feeling I'm going to love them. My natural lashes aren't short, exactly, but they're sparse, and very straight, so I'm looking forward to not having to mess with an eyelash curler and mascara for a month or so.


----------



## kicksarefortwids

shopaholic2 said:


> OK-- so I tried to read through the whole thread but didn't get to it all.  From what I've read, it seems that lash extensions last for about 3 months for non-Asians but only a week or so for Asians.  Is that accurate?
> 
> Also, I have a concern. How can you tell if they are just putting fake individual lashes on you versus eyelash extensions??



I am Asian with very fine straight lashes (really nonexistent) and had mink eyelashes applied for the 1st time about 3 weeks ago and they were almost entirely gone after 2 weeks.  I had them done at an upscale eyelash salon and the technician is very experienced.  She said that she has never seen someone lose them so fast, especially considering I was fastidious about not getting them wet and didn't wear any makeup on my eyes the whole time.  She guessed that perhaps it was simply bad timing and all my eyelashes happened to shed at the same time.  She did a filler for me (which was pretty much a whole set) and I will see her again in 2 weeks to see how they hold up.


----------



## Elara

I just had mine done today- and while I have no idea how well they're stay in, I LOVE them so far. I've already got another appointment to have them redone the week before we go on vacation. 

I've attached a pic- and you can't tell from the pic, but they're black with purple mixed in for highlights.


----------



## missisa07

Got it done twice.  I'm in a bit of a rush so I don't really want to go through all 19 pages of this thread SO...

From my personal experience, and what I've been told by multiple people who perform lash extensions--the people who are best candidates for extensions are people who already have naturally healthy, long, and thick lashes.  That is because a longer and thicker lash will hold the weight of the extension better.  

Crappy for me, who has sparse Asian eyelashes--thus my extensions never came out nice.  (I know some Asians are lucky and have nice lashes--not me.  Unfortunately, mine were weak because I use falsies all the time which tends to damage lashes).   

Works well if you have nice lashes to begin with, but then again, those are the people who don't need extensions to begin with.  I stick to individual lashes now...


----------



## LVhousewife

I just got mine done today and I have a few questions... 
Do they use real hair? Because these eyelashes are plastic feeling. 
Why don't they use black glue? This glue was clear and I can see it all in my lashes (the real lashes and the fake ones).. That doesn't go away does it? I'm basically stuck looking like I have eye boogers all throughout my eyelashes?
The glue burned my eyeballs even after it was "dry". I layed there for about 20 minutes after she was done and waited, they burned for a while.
Also, i thought the lashes would be clean looking, mine are all bunched up and like crossing/overlapping each other. 

Besides all of this, it's still so much better than trying to put on fake lashes everyday myself.


----------



## lovebeibei

I have had them done before. They're little hairs that are planted at the root of your existing lashes with black glue. When I had them, they looked amazing, and I did receive a lot of compliments on how natural and long my lashes looked. However, when they start falling off, it's a rather annoying process. They become very itchy at the root when the individual lashes start coming loose; I remember this being extremely irritating. They don't all fall off at the time, so there were a couple weeks when I felt like I had awkward gaps between in my lashes where some lashes were the length of my real lashes, and some where very long. When the extensions fall off, they do sometimes take your real lashes with them as well. So, while they were great while they lasted, I don't think I'm gonna be getting lash extensions again anytime soon.


----------



## piperlu

^^I tried these before and had pretty much the same experience that you did.

Since I have tiny little lashes they had glued two or three to one of my lashes for volume.  They looked fabulous for about a week.  Then, the lashes started falling out in clumps and taking my lashes with it.  I did buy the kit that they recommend, so I was using their mascara and conditioner as well.  It was a huge waste of money for me.  I won't do it again.  I believe mine were called Nova Lash.


----------



## Triple Crown

I have had the Xtreme lash extensions for about six months, and I love them. I have thin lashes that don't grow very long. I have experimented and I like the the medium (35) curve and and the 13 to 17 length. I can get away with three weeks and they still look good, at four weeks they really need a touch up. 

Unfortunately, I know that when I use eye cream, they do seem to shed more. I use the lash conditioner every other day. I also use the Xtreme mascara ( you don't have to) because I like to help push them up a bit.

I do love the girl that does them for me, but I have noticed that she has used a different glue at times, and my eyes itched.One time she used a thicker lash, because she said it had a better curve, and they broke my lashes! 

Even the certified ones seem like they will use something else if they run out of product. I wish she would have just asked me to wait.


----------



## Eddie Runner

No I have not and is not interested also, it looks fake and is required in certain party times only.


----------



## wavyhair

I got my very first eyelash extensions earlier this year and I have been addicted since! My natural lashes are straight, short, and sparse and the extensions made SUCH a huge difference! I'm still trying different places in the city to find the best fit for me (in terms of price, quality, and distance from home), but overall, this is verging on a monthly "must" for me.

Here's a before and after pic:


----------



## LVhousewife

LVhousewife said:


> I just got mine done today and I have a few questions...
> Do they use real hair? Because these eyelashes are plastic feeling.
> Why don't they use black glue? This glue was clear and I can see it all in my lashes (the real lashes and the fake ones).. That doesn't go away does it? I'm basically stuck looking like I have eye boogers all throughout my eyelashes?
> The glue burned my eyeballs even after it was "dry". I layed there for about 20 minutes after she was done and waited, they burned for a while.
> Also, i thought the lashes would be clean looking, mine are all bunched up and like crossing/overlapping each other.
> 
> Besides all of this, it's still so much better than trying to put on fake lashes everyday myself.



OK so I just wanted to give an update. After wearing them for about two days, I ended up ripping them out. OUCH! They were so beautiful, but they began to feel dirty and itchy and when I cried my eyes started to burn... Like the glue was getting wet and maybe getting into my eyes?.. It was so bad I ended up tearing them out - along with my eyelashes they were attached to. I will continue to wear my Ardells (sp?) only.


----------



## Elara

LVhousewife said:


> OK so I just wanted to give an update. After wearing them for about two days, I ended up ripping them out. OUCH! They were so beautiful, but they began to feel dirty and itchy and when I cried my eyes started to burn... Like the glue was getting wet and maybe getting into my eyes?.. It was so bad I ended up tearing them out - along with my eyelashes they were attached to. I will continue to wear my Ardells (sp?) only.




Wow, your experience sounds like they didn't do them right at all...mine are on with black glue, and there were never any fumes at all (and I'm REALLY sensitive to fumes around my eyes- they water at everything). I didn't have to lie there and wait for them to dry either-I don't think they used the right kind of glue at all on you.

For people who said they were falling off and taking your lashes with them- are you sure that wasn't just your real lashes growing out? I've had a few come off, but most that I've lost was from my lashes naturally coming out.That's one of the things they warn you about when you get them. You can't control how fast your own lashes grow and fall out, and there's no telling how fast you'll lose the extensions because of it. 

Mine are lasting about how I expected..I lost a bunch at the beginning because I couldn't stop fiddling with them, but now that I'm used to them it's maybe 1 a day (that I notice). I have an appointment for fill-ins in a week and a half- hopefully there won't be so many gone that I'll have to start all over again. I'll probably only go 3 weeks in between fill ins after this. I still completely love them and how they make my eyes look.


----------



## PetiteChaton

I was going to get these done. However a friend of mine had hers done and then decided not to get refills.. so as her extensions fell out so did her real lashes.. by the time they all fell out she ended up with unnaturally short lashes.. because of the way the extensions "broke" off.. is this normal?
Id love to get it done once just to try but if im not a fan id hate to end up with short lashes. I have naturally long black thick lashes.


----------



## Odalysb2006

I get them done by an "Xtreme Lashes" professional.  These are individual lash extensions that are glued on to your lashes with transparent surgical glue.  It will not harm your eyes.  I got a partial set and have them touched up every 2 weeks.  So far so good.  They fall out when your lashes fall out.   But when I go for my touch ups any lose extensions are clipped off (and your lash isn't damaged) and a new extension is glued on.


----------



## theory26

i have asian sparse lashes and so have gone to three different places in the bay area.  first i went to looked awesome first few days, then lashes started to go awry within a couple of weeks, second places they didn't use curled lashes so they just drooped downwards, third place is this amazing woman named maria who doesn't charge that much and LOVES to do lashes.  the trick is to find a good person who uses good lashes.  she does a combination of the xtreme ones and mink ones, the mink ones aren't as curly.  i like the curled look better, personally, and there are different levels of how curly the lashes can be.  if you want maria's contact info she's on yelp in san francisco and alameda, or you can PM me and i'll give you her info.  also there is a lot of variance in length.  i like shorter in length so it looks more realistic but a lot of girls like the longer look.  in short, last extensions are awesome if you find the right person.  i would not have wanted to pay the same amount to go to the first two people because the effect didn't last and lashes looked funny, going different directions.  also i felt like because the first two people didn't do lashes full time and didn't love to do lashes, they didn't do a good job.  maria lvoes to do lashes so she does an awesome job, she even says to me sometimes "ooh you're my first client today and i didn't work yesterday, i'm so excited to do some lashes."  for such a painstaking process it's best to have someone patient enough to do it right.  i can see how some people would hate doing it beecause it takes so long and do a crappy job.  also maria is a certified nurse so less fear of nasty eye infection or glue in eyeball


----------



## 0ohlala

They do not last 2 months.
2-3 weeks at most. This is about the rate of your hair re-growth
They fall off when your actual eyelash fall off.


----------



## Jaanoo

i got done xtreme lashes done for my wedding and honey moon ,, and they were amazing and very natural looking .... i am even thinking of redoing them again ,...


----------



## oogiewoogie

I had Novalash eyelash extensions put in last Friday on 9/2... I'm suppose to be getting them refilled this Saturday.  (every 2-3 weeks).. but I'm getting them taken off today during my lunch hour. 

*Pros:*  Love the look, I need no eye make up and it totally opens up your eyes

*Cons:*  Will require maintenance (refills very 2-3 weeks from $50 on up), I have a hard time washing my face.. without having my eyes burn (when water gets in them.. because you can't wipe your eyes).  You have to be careful to blot the excess water from your face, careful to not rub your eyes..and sometimes I can feel them prickling my lash line... I've been trying to find a way around this.. but haven't yet.  I feel like I haven't been able to thoroughly wash my face for the past 1.5 week.  

It's too much maintenance & $ form my pocket to realistically keep this up.  I recommend it for weddings and special occasions though..


----------



## PropaFly

I've had lash extensions.  LOVED THEM.  It's one of those procedures where people say you look refreshed without botox or surgery.  They even look great gehind glasses.

The gradual falloff thing is a problem.  After about 1/3 falloff you look a little ragged and either have to go for a fill or rip them all off.

Cost is problematic...but i do want them at all times.


----------



## Baby Boo

ive been getting my lashes done every 3weeks or so for the last 5months and i lvoe it!!!! i dont know how great my real lashes are doing underneath but so far am loving the results i think they look great and so easy to just get up put on some eyelines and im good to go.. i try to avoid playing with them as much as possible as not to feel itchy.. and i brush them mornign and evening to keep them in shape and to get out any loose ones... im getting a refill on wed. so will post before and after shots


----------



## ShoeFanatic

*I had them done once. The look is great for about 10 days, then they just felt weird.
I'd do them again for a special occasion..but to have them in ongoing would be to much of a hassle and too costly.*


----------



## Baby Boo

ok got mine refilled yesterday, the first 2 shots are before.. not the greatest representation as they already have eyelashes. but this is at about the 3 3.5week mark.. so infills were needed.. you can see that they are fuller in the next pic. i love havin them done


----------



## Santa baby

Baby Boo said:
			
		

> ok got mine refilled yesterday, the first 2 shots are before.. not the greatest representation as they already have eyelashes. but this is at about the 3 3.5week mark.. so infills were needed.. you can see that they are fuller in the next pic. i love havin them done



I love them! Do you feel that the look differs from glue on falsies?


----------



## Slavisa

Does anyone find that after all their lashes are gone, they feel as if the natural lashes are broken they are so short? 

I think I am just used to having the lashes, but it is a freak out to see how short my natural lashes are. 

Yours look great baby boo!


----------



## Slavisa

Found pics of mine when I last had them done on 10 November. They are all gone now though


----------



## cfrozal23

I've had lash extensions for 2 years this March.  Ive been very consistent and go in every 3 to 4 weeks for my fills - which in Seattle range from $50-$75.  It's very very addicting and I love the way they look.  I have individual lashes placed rather than the clumps of 2-3 because my natural lashes can not handle the weight.  I am also using the generic version of latisse ( careprost) from ADC.. To help strengthen my natural lashes.  I highly recommended but again they are addicting!!


----------



## LovesYSL

Does anyone have any recommendations for the NYC area? I've looked on Yelp but I trust PF members more.


----------



## jeNYC

LovesYSL said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any recommendations for the NYC area? I've looked on Yelp but I trust PF members more.



I've never been there but I know a couple of girls that went to Blinglash and I thought they looked great...really full and starts at $90


----------



## irene82

I've done it and loved it but my eyes didnt!  It was always irritated (stings) and watery!  I think I'm allergic to the glue?  It looked good but eventually went for a removal after 2.5 weeks.   I got mine done at Browhaus.


----------



## meela188

Does any one know a place in the miami/south florida area. I can't find a place that charges less than $200 for a full set


----------



## LianaY

chanel princess said:
			
		

> if you guys want longer lashes... PERMANENTLY
> try talika lipocils...
> i've been using it for about 2 months and am in absolute love!
> its great for ppl who want to add volume and length to their lashes (or if a clump of your lashes have fallen off for whatever reason)
> i have puny asian lashes also and after talika, they are noticecably longer and more volumous! hehe i can't help staring at them all the time!! its growing my bottom lashes a bit tooo =)
> and wen i wear mascara... OMG!! heeheeeheee



Are any of these products known to be dangerous long term in ant way? Or completely safe?


----------



## Fiercefriend

Nope
dont need them either, I have full lashes naturally, and sometimes I wear false lashes.However, I never got that done before.


----------



## 0x0

I've had them done three different times in my life at three different clinics. Two in LA (Ktown), one in the Bay Area. The technician skill level definitely varied. One place, the lashes started falling out immediately. But even with the best technician I tried, the extensions made my sensitive eyes irritated, especially as time went on and the extensions started to droop. The first technician I went to told me that my natural lashes were so thin that if I went for dramatic extensions, it would make my natural lashes fall out prematurely. So that put a damper in how much of an effect I could get with extensions. I'm already a smokey eyes & big eyeliner girl, which aren't compatible with extensions (make eye makeup removal), so I couldn't even get drama my normal way through makeup. Also the $$ and time involved in getting refills every couple weeks was a pain. Basically I would only do them again for a special occasion where I don't have time to do a lot of makeup, and where I'm going for natural eye looks only


----------



## Mrs.Z

Try the NeuLASH Serum from Nordstrom, I’ve been using it for years and I think my lashes look amazing.


----------



## xnakax

I used lash extensions once and truely they weren’t so useful. First of all I think mine was too much, I basically had black windshield wipers upon my eyes[emoji23] so don’t believe that 3D sh*t. Second it was hard to use them because when you’re showering and those lashes get wet ughhhhhh it’s like you are swimming underwater with something touching your eyes. They get sooo much wet and water does not run easily over them. So you just can’t open your eyes in the shower which I hateee (I always have shower with eyes open all the time because I watched scream movie when I was 9 and I’m scared that someone will walk in the bathroom and I won’t be able to see them[emoji23]). Also you can’t do eye makeup with these, well you don’t need it, okay but even though you just can’t do eye makeup because cleaning your eye makeup is a mess. You have to do it without touching lash extensions and I believe they don’t get cleaned very well. But not wearing mascara and not wearing so much eye makeup saves you so much time which is a plus. And it looks good even without makeup. But it gets mixed up (I don’t know if this is the word) when you sleep so you have to brush them a few times a day. Also they are connected to your eyelashes with the smallest ring and sometimes those rings come a little upwards through the middle of the lash and it kills your eyes with pain so you have to either push them back which is not so possible or pull them and take of which is painful as hell and usually you end up pulling your own lash too.


----------



## Grande Latte

No. I'd be afraid to contaminate my eyes. False lashes, at least you can take off at the end of the day.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Instead of this older thread, there is a more active one here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/eyelash-extensions-are-they-worth-it.726131/


----------

